# Growing My Own Cocain Plants.



## FireBud325 (Jan 4, 2010)

how would i make this happen? lol but serioulsy


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 4, 2010)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=growing+coca+plantsClick here...


----------



## Snowchild (Jan 5, 2010)

lol, hilarious link gypsybush!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2010)

to make enough to make it worthwhile you'd need a field, but the seeds are easy enough to get


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Jan 5, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> Click here...



HAHA that's tite...

ur a fuckin geek though... 

haha...

[Deace


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Jan 5, 2010)

You can't grow enough to make it worth it.
My buddy grew some for recreations, and told me to try it raw... I did...
dumb mistake..
made me want to vomit... Harsh shit..


----------



## smppro (Jan 5, 2010)

Just pick up some cocaine plants from home depot and start growin.


----------



## WusSupHoez420 (Jan 5, 2010)

hope you gotta lot of land to grow all those coca plants cuz if u want any kind of weight not to mention good luck making it correct. but yea if u gotta alot of acres go for it.


----------



## JazzCigarette (Jan 5, 2010)

Not worth it unless you own land. Plus, why grow the white whore when you could spring some green or mushies?


----------



## andar (Jan 5, 2010)

FireBud325 said:


> how would i make this happen? lol but serioulsy


it would be great but this is not going to happen. everybody would do it if it were easy . you need a good background in chemistry to make cocaine from the plant. there would not be a huge violence problem in north and south america if you could do it. and if you did get caught the boys in blue woulds show no mercy


----------



## FireBud325 (Jan 5, 2010)

i think im gonna stick to growin the Green. lol it would be alot easier to grow bud, sell it and then buy coke lol


----------



## estesj (Jan 5, 2010)

They only grow at high altitudes anyway. Thats why south America is the only place they grow because they have the right elevation and temp.


----------



## NOWitall (Jan 5, 2010)

well 

i hate to burst some bubbles here, but theres a wide veriety of coca plants in the family erythroxylaceae, with a wide veriety of growth ranges.

it was imported and grows wild in some parts of Hawaii. and given the right soil conditions it can grow in almost any climate as long as the temp doesnt get too close to freezing.

it is a very slow growing shrub though, so its more one of those long term hobby projects. doesnt even really begin producing internal alykiloyds untill theyre a few years old.

it is NOT hard to extract pure cocaine hydrochloride from raw leaves, it does not take complex chemistry. and technicly isnt much harder than making rock candy.
this is all just academic u understand, im a knowledge feind, i like to have a broad base. but from what ive read its easier than making meth. and if im remebering its almost the exact same process they use to refine sugar.

depending one the genus used dry leaf cocaine content varies between less than 0.3 to 1.5%, averaging 0.8% 

meaning if you saved 100 lbs of BONE DRY leaves and achieved 100% extraction, you could manage at best 1.5 lbs pure coke, .3lbs at worst.

but i always thought raw leaves is the way to go. screw shoving dehydrated acid up your nose. (did you know that once it hits your mucus the hcl breaks off the alkaloid, the alkaloid is absorbed into the bloodstream, and the hcl bonds with other things and makes a variety of low grade acids, salts, and salt acids.) 
*
*


----------



## greenesthaze (Jan 5, 2010)

NOWitall said:


> well
> 
> i hate to burst some bubbles here, but theres a wide veriety of coca plants in the family erythroxylaceae, with a wide veriety of growth ranges.
> 
> ...


you seem to know your stuff man. i'd like to know where you found all your information on things. i am too a knowledge seeker!! an this post believe it or not that little bit of info made me want to learn so much more! ah!


----------



## estesj (Jan 5, 2010)

NOWitall said:


> well
> 
> i hate to burst some bubbles here, but theres a wide veriety of coca plants in the family erythroxylaceae, with a wide veriety of growth ranges.
> 
> ...


Not to bust your bubble bro but I am a man of research. The right kind of coca plants you need to make good cocaine only grow high above sea level such as south America. Its not a cowincedence that 85% of the worlds cocaine comes from there. Also and please feel free to google this for yourself, It would take 297 lbs to make 1.5 lbs of cocaine not 100. It takes 297 dry grams to make 1 gram of coke. I live in Florida and have sold this shit for a decade and is were possible and easy to grow it anywhere everybody would be doing it! You would be WAY better off growing weed and buying cocaine with your weed money.


----------



## 12268 (Jan 5, 2010)

what about growin poppied for opium and heroin? more feasible?


----------



## estesj (Jan 5, 2010)

12268 said:


> what about growin poppied for opium and heroin? more feasible?


Way more feasible! You can grow it anywhere but you do not get allot off it but you can get high. My brother ordered some dry poppy bulbs online and ground them up and made tea and it was great!


----------



## NOWitall (Jan 5, 2010)

estesj said:


> Not to bust your bubble bro but I am a man of research. The right kind of coca plants you need to make good cocaine only grow high above sea level such as south America. Its not a cowincedence that 85% of the worlds cocaine comes from there. Also and please feel free to google this for yourself, It would take 297 lbs to make 1.5 lbs of cocaine not 100. It takes 297 dry grams to make 1 gram of coke. I live in Florida and have sold this shit for a decade and is were possible and easy to grow it anywhere everybody would be doing it! You would be WAY better off growing weed and buying cocaine with your weed money.


like i said theres alot of members of the coca family, with a broad range of alkaloid contents and growth conditions.
and the ratio you have, puts the dry leaf content at around 0.0033%. which would put it at some of the lowest alkaloid containing coca being grown.

and the reason it isnt grown in large patches all over is cuz Columbians dont like competition. if you dig deep enough online you can buy coca seeds there was a site called sacredplants i think that had some.

and being from florida you might not know this, but america actually has some fairly high hillocks located here and there.

and no it wouldnt be easy, but it wouldnt be any harder than keeping any tropical plant alive in a northern climate.

and id imagine that if the cops did arrest someone growing a field of coca in the U.S. i dont think they would issue a press release. i think they might wanna keep that under wraps.

as to poppies. hella easy to grow. easy to get high opiate content poppy seeds. 

they are easy to identify. but as long as your not aiming for comercial production you can keep small patches. the latex is easy to collect, its insanely easy to process into smoking opium. and if you want to turn it into heroin. you can straight up go fuck yourself


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Jan 5, 2010)

uhhh first off in the us its illegal to possess coca plants or to transport coca plants between states. Also its nearly a full year until a plant is mature enough to harvest and 2 years to mature enough to produce seeds for future crops. You could make it happen with about a 55 gallon drum full of leaves. so thats what maybe 50 plants or so. And even then you may only pull one kilo of base. Not too mention the chemicals used in the acid base extractions are fairly expensive and i believe controlled in large quantities


----------



## estesj (Jan 5, 2010)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> uhhh first off in the us its illegal to possess coca plants or to transport coca plants between states. Also its nearly a full year until a plant is mature enough to harvest and 2 years to mature enough to produce seeds for future crops. You could make it happen with about a 55 gallon drum full of leaves. so thats what maybe 50 plants or so. And even then you may only pull one kilo of base. Not too mention the chemicals used in the acid base extractions are fairly expensive and i believe controlled in large quantities


Yea dude its not going to happen. Ive been around for a while and have never heard of anyone growing and making there own coke. Not to mention with the war on drugs in mexico which is south americas port the wholesale prices are sky high right now!


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 5, 2010)

i tried growing cream corn , opened at least 10 cans and burried 10 rows 15 ft long ,nothing came up , i'm looking forward to the pickeled pepers i'm planting this spring


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 5, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> i tried growing cream corn , opened at least 10 cans and burried 10 rows 15 ft long ,nothing came up , i'm looking forward to the pickeled pepers i'm planting this spring




BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Jan 5, 2010)

you should have went with kosher dill man.


----------



## estesj (Jan 5, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> i tried growing cream corn , opened at least 10 cans and burried 10 rows 15 ft long ,nothing came up , i'm looking forward to the pickeled pepers i'm planting this spring


Yea I tried to plant some mexican jumping beans to start a construction crew but no mexicans have sprouted yet!


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 5, 2010)

there is a fucking red neck carington , he talks about him and his wife having a kid that is mexican , they are both white he said that kid could cut the shit out of a yard at 8 mo. old he is thinking about having another mexican kid..............


----------



## razoredge (Jan 5, 2010)

I have done it in the past as a challenge.. got them in Mexico.. they where nice, I used the milk balls to dip my J's in and get the cloud feel


----------



## erbalis (Jan 5, 2010)

estesj said:


> Yea I tried to plant some mexican jumping beans to start a construction crew but no mexicans have sprouted yet!


LOLOL.. 

On a serious note, some JD advice for the author of the thread... If you would like a fairly respectable tenure as a prison inmate, go ahead and attempt to grow poppy, and or cocoa plants..... If by some, highly-improbable chance, you do some how succeed at cultivating enough poppy and or cocoa plants to even tickle your veins or barely powder your nose, you will get robbed or locked up. ( most likely robbed and THEN locked up- then ass raped by the "papis" that found out you were attempting to cut them out of the market)

Biggie laid it all out for you~

"Fuck it, buy the coke
Cook the coke, cut it
Know the bitch 'fore you caught yourself lovin' it"


----------



## NOWitall (Jan 5, 2010)

lord amighty folks

we are all in agreement that commercial production of either coca or poppies in the us would be very difficult.

although. i am shocked to find out growing coca or poppies is illegal in the states.
i had always just assumed we didnt do it cuz were fat and lazy.
live and learn.

next thing you know itll be illegal to grow pot in america.

which will be a shame, cuz we all know how law abiding us citizens are.
i mean if they made growing weed illegal i bet nobody would do it,
i mean who would risk going to jail just to grow a plant.

good thing i found out now cuz i already had 40 acres plowed, with a plan to put in coca sprouts next week.


----------



## 400Whps (Jan 5, 2010)

might as well get some opium poppies!!!scrape that icky brown resin and smoke it in your bowl.......dirty


----------



## GOOGLEPIFF (Jan 5, 2010)

Your aw dumass straight up,,,,


----------



## estesj (Jan 5, 2010)

GOOGLEPIFF said:


> Your aw dumass straight up,,,,


Who are talking to?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## tebor (Jan 5, 2010)

I've known several folks to grow coca plants successfully in the U.S.
Seeds are available online.

anyone that says you can't is just repeating something they read or assuming.


You could easily grow enough for occasional use, but not to be a kingpen, as you will have to bring the plants in during temps under 50 degrees F.
there are varieties that produce alkoloids in lower elevations. Not as potent as as the higher altitude varieties. but still potent enough to make it worth your time.

If you wanna chew leaves, they can also be ordered online , as well as boxes of coca tea bags for making coca tea.
the teas is kinda gross but gives a nice buzz.


Copy and Paste growing tips:


> *Growing Coca*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tebor (Jan 5, 2010)

erbalis said:


> LOLOL..
> 
> On a serious note, some JD advice for the author of the thread... If you would like a fairly respectable tenure as a prison inmate, go ahead a*nd attempt to grow poppy*, and or cocoa plants..... If by some, highly-improbable chance, you do some how succeed at cultivating enough poppy and or cocoa plants to even tickle your veins or barely powder your nose, you will get robbed or locked up. ( most likely robbed and THEN locked up- then ass raped by the "papis" that found out you were attempting to cut them out of the market)
> 
> ...


Growing poppy is perfectly legal in the United States.
You can buy seeds at many nurseries and Ebay.
when you score the pod it then becomes illegal.

It also doesnt take much area to grow enough for personal tea making.
You can legally order pods online.

also cocaine is a schedule 2 while marijuana is a schedule 1. cultivating marijuana will bring harsher sentence than cultivating cocaine.

why are people so quick to spread wrong information.


----------



## tebor (Jan 5, 2010)

NOWitall said:


> lord amighty folks
> 
> we are all in agreement that commercial production of either coca or poppies in the us would be very difficult.
> 
> ...



*Growing poppies is not illegal!!!!!*


----------



## tebor (Jan 5, 2010)

400Whps said:


> might as well get some opium poppies!!!scrape that icky brown resin and smoke it in your bowl.......dirty



There is nothing dirty about scraping opium, although making tea is better experience than smoking imo








Delicious.


----------



## tebor (Jan 5, 2010)

andar said:


> it would be great but this is not going to happen. everybody would do it if it were easy . *you need a good background in chemistry to make cocaine from the plant*. there would not be a huge violence problem in north and south america if you could do it. and if you did get caught the boys in blue woulds show no mercy


it actually takes very little knowledge of chemistry to extract cocaine from the leaves.
It is quite simple.
as easy as making a cake actually.


To the OP, this thread is fucked and full of bad information.
If you want some quality info on any drugs other than marijuana, come over to the hallucinatory substances section of the forum.


----------



## sunahura (Jan 5, 2010)

just get some seeds and grow the shit, nine times out of ten, you can grow anything if you study the shit, high elevation, just mean thin air, so thin the damn air. get a green house (inside or out) and just grow the shit, even if you produce a little, it's a start.

Why not try to grow it, If you fail, you still win. 

*Ain't nothing like farming!*


----------



## JN811 (Jan 5, 2010)

interesting post. If i had room to do it i may give it a go.


----------



## terrorizer805 (Jan 5, 2010)

I love cocaine when i'm drunk =]


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 6, 2010)

[youtube]Aq344ks1ieg[/youtube]


----------



## regrets (Jan 6, 2010)

sunahura said:


> high elevation, just mean thin air, so thin the damn air. *Ain't nothing like farming!*


Are you out of your friggin mind? Put down the pipe and get yourself back in school.


----------



## andar (Jan 6, 2010)

tebor said:


> it actually takes very little knowledge of chemistry to extract cocaine from the leaves.
> It is quite simple.
> as easy as making a cake actually.
> 
> ...


easy as making cake huh? then why doesnt everybody do it? where is snortitup.org teaching us all how to do this very easy process? youve taken too many hallucinagins my friend


----------



## tebor (Jan 6, 2010)

andar said:


> easy as making cake huh? then why doesnt everybody do it? where is snortitup.org teaching us all how to do this very easy process? youve taken too many hallucinagins my friend


You assume much, but offer nothing to prove me wrong
Do some research and then come back.

This farmer does it very easily, and he probably doesn't even have a 6th grade education.
[youtube]U_bZZt1zs60[/youtube]


there are plenty of web sites that will aide you along in coca cultivation.


You haven't taken enough hallucinogens my friend.


----------



## andar (Jan 6, 2010)

tebor said:


> You assume much, but offer nothing to prove me wrong
> Do some research and then come back.
> 
> This farmer does it very easily, and he probably doesn't even have a 6th grade education.
> ...


well dammit im growing the wrong plants. lets get snortitup.org started and make some money and stop the violence of the drug cartels


----------



## regrets (Jan 6, 2010)

Of course. Why hasn't anyone thought of that? Increasing the number of people manufacturing cocaine illegally will definitely lower the criminal activities associated with the trade.


----------



## andar (Jan 6, 2010)

this whole thread is rediculous..... im going to go smoke a bowl


----------



## tebor (Jan 6, 2010)

regrets said:


> Of course. Why hasn't anyone thought of that? Increasing the number of people manufacturing cocaine illegally will definitely lower the criminal activities associated with the trade.



Cocaine was made illegal much the same way weed was.
With politicians and newspapers saying it causes "Negroes to rape white women"

the worst thing about cocaine is the fact that it is illegal.


----------



## N51 (Jan 7, 2010)

this is got to be one of the ......wait IT IS THE FUCKIN DUMBEST THREAD I HAVE CAME ACROSS ROLLITUP.ORG really man why the hell you want to grow,make,sell,or buy cocain.that drug is the crazyeast shit man.look at ppl that do that shit they have nothing and most are straight up crackheads.come live in my hood and see what i see my ppl go through then u say that!!!!stay with the weed man and fuckin stay true too other poeple not just ur money and high mofo


----------



## clasonde (Jan 7, 2010)

to quote rick james,"cocaine is a helluva drug." it honestly is the devil's candy.

but on a lighter note, you can "extract" the white powdery substance from dried leaves with plain ol' jetfuel. just dont ask me where to get the jetfuel......


----------



## illwill1 (Jan 7, 2010)

go to the depot grab some mexicans and get started im sure they could hook u up, plus they do landscaping so. Also they may work for coke who knows


----------



## PBE (Jan 7, 2010)

ya the worst thing about coke is that its illegal, not cuz it rips through entire communities like a plague, not cuz millions die at the hands of the drug cartels to manufacture and distribute this, not cuz some dude will suck your dick just get his hands on a rock. Damn the man for once again making an otherwise harmless plant look evil. Dumbass.


----------



## PBE (Jan 7, 2010)

illwill1 said:


> go to the depot grab some mexicans and get started im sure they could hook u up, plus they do landscaping so. Also they may work for coke who knows


ya they might also claim welfare, have 8 babies, and rape your wife you fuckin racist.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 7, 2010)

clasonde said:


> just dont ask me where to get the jetfuel......



Jet Fuel, Kerosene, Fuel Oil, Diesel etc... are the SAME THING...lol... pretty easy to get...


----------



## deoss69 (Jan 7, 2010)

wow really look mj really is a gate way drug


----------



## g13skunk (Jan 7, 2010)

ur aclown y would u b on here trying to make this site hotter then it is


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 7, 2010)

estesj said:


> Yea I tried to plant some mexican jumping beans to start a construction crew but no mexicans have sprouted yet!



hahahahahaha


----------



## tebor (Jan 7, 2010)

Health problems from the use of legal substances, particularly alcohol and tobacco, are greater than health problems from cocaine use. Occasional cocaine use does not typically lead to severe or even minor physical or social problems
Links to studies that prove this:
http://www.cedro-uva.org/lib/cohen.cocaine.html#RTFToC19
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2009/jun/13/bad-science-cocaine-study


.


> look at ppl that do that shit they have nothing and most are straight up crackheads.


Many of the most successful people I know use cocaine occasionally. Sorry "your people" cant handle a drug that is less harmful than alcohol and tobacco.



> ya the worst thing about coke is that its illegal, not cuz it rips through entire communities like a plague, not cuz millions die at the hands of the drug cartels to manufacture and distribute this, not cuz some dude will suck your dick just get his hands on a rock. Damn the man for once again making an otherwise harmless plant look evil. Dumbass.


first millions dont die.
Second those that do die by cartels, die as a result of prohibition, which creates cartels. See Al capone.
Third cocaine hcl and rock are not the same.
Fourth the plant has been used for centuries.



> wow really look mj really is a gate way drug


this statement is pure ignorance.



> ur aclown y would u b on here trying to make this site hotter then it is


Posting stuff that is already available all over the internet will not make this site hotter. I guess you missed the meth thread and the crack recipes thread.


many hypocrites around. Cocaine is less addictive than must drugs prescribed for ADD.
You guys should do some research befor you let you tv's and the DARE programs form your opinions.
70% of all drug overdoses are caused by inconsistency in purity. they would be prevented if cocaine was legal and properly labeled.
Alcohol is a much more devestaing drug.


so many people so quick to pass judgemnet.
even the president of Bolivia chews coca leaves.
[youtube]FzuL5vHLMPA[/youtube]


Anybody that uses tobacco or alcohol and made a negative reply about cocaine is a *huge* hypocrite.
If you don't have something constructive to add to the thread, go pass judgement with the folks at the DARE web site.


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 7, 2010)

*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ I can smell it from here*


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 7, 2010)

Great post there tebor, if only people actually read up on most things shun by society, they'd know the real reasons why they were shunned and the fact they aren't so bad at all. 

I have researched a lot about drugs and it's just a sad affair when one can't even chew on a leaf grown on this earth, but we can take the same plants and fruit from this eart to distill harmful and poisonous alcohol, all while perfectly legal. 

Hell, most people drink booze and refuse to smoke weed cause it's a "drug" and for "losers". I've even had people say they smoke cigarettes and not weed cause weed is a drug and they don't need to take drugs..



sigh... least one of us has his head out of his ass.

Thanks again Tebor.


----------



## clasonde (Jan 7, 2010)

i am sorry tebor, but i am a recovering cocaine addict and it is impossible to not become addicted to it. you say you know people who "occasionally" use it, try putting a half in front of them and see if they can use it "sparingly". cocaine is both a mental AND physical addiction, so if your not using it to get high or for energy your brain creates chemicals that make it so you are in need of cocaine; example: withdrawls.

and i strongly disagree with you saying that it is less harmful then using alcohol and tobacco. YES consistent use of alcohol will lead liver failure, heart disease, major depression, anger, and a lot of other fucked up things. i personally have had a lot of friends DIE from using cocaine, not just from overdosing, but the drug LITERALLY eats away at your heart tissue.

also when you said that cocaine is LESS addictive than ADD meds, thats bullshit. i abused many prescription medications over my years of drug abuse and i have NEVER experienced anything as addicting, mind controlling, and life ruining than cocaine. i still have a lot a old friends that cant get out of the hell they have put themselves into because of using cocaine "occasionally".

its also not completely true that most overdoses are because of impurities in cocaine. different body types, personality types, millions of other factors can make cocaine LETHAL.

i also know a lot of "successful" business owners and ceo's of companies that use cocaine. are they happy? no, which ultimately leads to more cocaine abuse.

the president of bolivia, one of the biggest cocaine distributing countries, WOULD chew the cocoa leaf as he probably is linked to the fortune followed with the selling of drugs.
before you go stating all these "facts" why dont you stop abusing cocaine and live a happy life without the devil's candy.

ps people KILL for 5 dollars so they can buy a rock, so how is it "not nearly as bad as tobacco or alcohol"? you dont see drunks or cig smokers killing for a 6 pack or a pack of ciggarettes.

and yes it has been used for centuries, the mayans used to chew the leaf before going on a hunt so they would have more energy all day. but if we are looking into the past then i suggest you heal your next cut with maggots seeing as they did that also.

edit: cocaine use eats away at your nasal cavity. i have a permanent deviated septum caused by this and get nose bleeds and sinus infections very easily; it blows.

look up people who are cocaine addicts, then look at the rap sheets associated with it, then look at they physical appearance change after consist use of this DRUG.
the end.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 7, 2010)

excess of water will kill you too... you'll drown...

I used to have A LOT in the drawer at all times... and I am not kidding...

And yet I CHOSE when to use it...

Weak minds will be weak regardless of drugs....


----------



## clasonde (Jan 7, 2010)

try to stop for 6 months, when you sweat, get the shakes, and are in a bad mood then you will see the light. it doesnt matter how often you use it, it alters chemicals in your brain.

do some reading.


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 7, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> excess of water will kill you too... you'll drown...
> 
> I used to have A LOT in the drawer at all times... and I am not kidding...
> 
> ...



I remember a few years back, a woman died of drinking an excessive amount of water during a contest that she entered on the radio. 

I also remember a nurse calling the radio show , telling her that it was dangerous to do so, and she's was putting her life in jeopardy


----------



## clasonde (Jan 7, 2010)

i believe i heard somewhere that like you would die if you drank over 1 gallon of water or more depending on your body type.


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Woman dies after water-drinking contest *

*Water intoxication eyed in Hold Your Wee for a Wii contest death*





NBC VIDEO
​Woman in water drinking contest dies
Jan. 15: Sacramento Bee reporter Christina Jewett talks to MSNBC-TVs Contessa Brewer about the death of a woman who had competed in a radio station contest. 
MSNBC


*A life-giving wedding gift*
Jan. 7: Andrea MacDonald gave her son the best wedding present a mother could give, her kidney. It saved his life and allowed him to marry his sweetheart. Sue Saville of ITV News followed the story until the happy end.













updated 10:24 p.m. ET, Sat., Jan. 13, 2007

SACRAMENTO, Calif. - A woman who competed in a radio stations contest to see how much water she could drink without going to the bathroom died of water intoxication, the coroners office said Saturday.
Jennifer Strange, 28, was found dead Friday in her suburban Rancho Cordova home hours after taking part in the Hold Your Wee for a Wii contest in which KDND 107.9 promised a Nintendo Wii video game system for the winner.
She said to one of our supervisors that she was on her way home and her head was hurting her real bad, said Laura Rios, one of Stranges co-workers at Radiological Associates of Sacramento. She was crying and that was the last that anyone had heard from her.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 7, 2010)

clasonde said:


> try to stop for 6 months, when you sweat, get the shakes, and are in a bad mood then you will see the light. it doesnt matter how often you use it, it alters chemicals in your brain.
> 
> do some reading.



Oh! my brain is COMPLETELY ALTERED..

But isn't that why we do drugs????

If you have an addictive personality, you will get the shakes... after a lot of ABUSE..

But if you are a casual user... there's no shakes bro...lol...

but then again, some people can quit smoking and some can't...

addiction is a problem in itself...


----------



## clasonde (Jan 7, 2010)

scientifically speaking there is no such thing as an addictive personality. but on the other hand people that substitute other things for stress relief do develop a mental addiction; i.e. marijuana for example its not physically addictive but some people cant stop smoking pot because it helps them handle stress or other related problems.

i know i cant and i wont try to influence anyone's opinions on cocaine use, but if you don't mind why do you do it? and if you can choose to do it, do you think or have you tried to choose not to do it?

i dont mean to offend anyone who is pro-cocaine, but more of a worrying and sense of care for people that are chained to using it and become blind of their own abuse. like i said earlier, i am a recovering cocaine addict, i dont have an "addictive personality", if anything my adhd prohibits me from doing so, but it literally ran my life for years and i have never been more happy, content and spiritually enlightened without it.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 7, 2010)

I am not PRO cocaine...

In fact I haven't used any in YEARS... many years...

What I am against though is people pointing fingers at something that is nothing but a smokescreen ...

PROHIBITION DOES NOT WORK... period.


----------



## clasonde (Jan 7, 2010)

agreed prohibition does create bigger problems then before. i did start off on the wrong foot when i first posted in this forum, mainly because i was initially infuriated by tebor trying to say that is basically harmless. i also responded to you incorrectly because i misunderstood what you said seeing as i have never met a casual cocaine user, but hey first time for everything i guess.

kudos for not doing it for awhile, what made you stop?

also on a side note, its an incredibly expensive and stressful habit.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 7, 2010)

clasonde said:


> agreed prohibition does create bigger problems then before. i did start off on the wrong foot when i first posted in this forum, mainly because i was initially infuriated by tebor trying to say that is basically harmless. i also responded to you incorrectly because i misunderstood what you said seeing as i have never met a casual cocaine user, but hey first time for everything i guess.


No worries...


> kudos for not doing it for awhile, what made you stop?


It's kinda like eating bananas... sometimes I feel like it... sometimes I don't...

Just haven't felt like in a while... but I am not against doing *IF I feel* like it and it is any good...





> also on a side note, its an incredibly expensive


Depends where you live...




> and stressful habit.


depends how you get/use it...


----------



## tebor (Jan 7, 2010)

> it is impossible to not become addicted to it.


not true at all. misinformation is harmful.



> and i strongly disagree with you saying that it is less harmful then using alcohol and tobacco.


I provided 2 links to studies that support the statement



> its also not completely true that most overdoses are because of impurities in cocaine


iits not the impurities. its the inconsistency in purity. one batch being much stronger than the last batch so people don't dose properly.

I've used many drugs responsibly for years and have never became addicted . Not even to tobacco which I still use occasional

i dont use cocaine anymore, I just order the leaves from Peru and chew them.


----------



## tebor (Jan 7, 2010)

> scientifically speaking there is no such thing as an addictive personality


The speed with which a given individual becomes addicted to various substances varies with the substance, the frequency of use, the means of ingestion, the intensity of pleasure or euphoria, and the individual's genetic and psychological susceptibility.


----------



## plantsinpants (Jan 7, 2010)

coke is fucked


----------



## FireBud325 (Jan 7, 2010)

good stuff.... didnt expect this thread to take off like this lol.


----------



## DaGambler (Jan 8, 2010)

tebor said:


> Many of the most successful people I know use cocaine occasionally. Sorry "your people" cant handle a drug that is less harmful than alcohol and tobacco.


i never had a problem with alcohol. or tobacco. neither of these drugs had me contemplating robbing my employer at 4:00 in the morning either. neither of them devoured my spirit or my soul. neither of them had me hearing 'angels' or spirits telling me, "stop, don't do this, for the sake of humanity - you must not do this". neither of them had me laying awake at night knowing that if i 'fell asleep' i'd probably not wake up again. neither of them caused me to go down to a weight of less than 120 lbs. neither of them caused me to end up in jail. neither of them had me looking in the mirror after using an 8-ball in one sitting via eating it, putting it into my nose, smoking the shite out of it, etc... until i could look into the mirror and see a face filled with absolute disgust and loathing ... and mentally, physically... i still wanted MOAR.

Good luck with your recreational use of the White Devil.
.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 8, 2010)

sounds like you abused it pretty good....


----------



## djmadigon (Jan 8, 2010)

andar said:


> it would be great but this is not going to happen. everybody would do it if it were easy . you need a good background in chemistry to make cocaine from the plant. there would not be a huge violence problem in north and south america if you could do it. and if you did get caught the boys in blue woulds show no mercy


the chemistry involved in extracting the cocaine alkaloids from the leaves does not require a background in chemistry. it requires none at alll, just the directions and common sense. its easier then making meth, not to mention safer and with less chemicals. instructions are online and if you have common sense and know how to read, this process can be done within a few hours easy.

growing your own is better then buying leaves due to the fact the alkaloids break down quickly once the leaves are harvested. but i agree with the others, you would need a good amount of plants. if you had a garden that was about 50ft by 50ft you'd be able to get a good amount. not that it wouldnt be worth it as everyone said, but logic dictates the more land you have the more you could grow. that goes without saying


----------



## rad3305201 (Jan 8, 2010)

just grow weed fuck tryin to grow coca thats not what this site is for im sure that i am not alone about that


----------



## NOWitall (Jan 8, 2010)

clasonde said:


> try to stop for 6 months, when you sweat, get the shakes, and are in a bad mood then you will see the light. it doesnt matter how often you use it, it alters chemicals in your brain.
> 
> do some reading.


so does coffee, nicotine, alchohol.

try to stop for six months after what??
i do coke about once a year, and when its gone its gone, and i dont care.

you know what the secret is, not being fucking retarded. if you do coke everyday for 3 weeks, your gonna have issues, hell 3 days is bad enough. but the same can be said for alchohol, go get sgitfaced drunk everyday for 3 weeks then quite cold turkey "when you sweat, get the shakes, and are in a bad mood then you will see the light."

people get addicted to shit becuase they lie to themselves, oh im stronger than everyone else, sure it hurts them but it wont hurt me, i can quite anytime, not today but anytime i want, no probly not next week either.

damn near everybody in this thread jumped straight to conclussions that this guy is trying to be the next pablo escabar, he asked about personal supply, not a way to screw the zeta's out of theyre cut. its evil its evil, fucking grow up, an innanimate object cannot have any abstractions applied as a descriptive. what you mean is cocaine makes you evil. 

heres a nice alagory. guns are murderers. its not the people shooting them, its the gun, if it werent for that gun they would never have even thought of it.

wait wait heres another. KY jelly is a rapist, if it werent for KY jelly nobody would get raped in prison.

you wanna get pissed at coke brah, i feel ya, i wish i had something i could blame all the stupid shit ive done on. cuz that would be sweet if i could just tell folks "the coke made me do it" then id never have accept personal responsibility for my actions again. and i bet if i tried hard enough i could even convince them that the first time i did coke was the cokes idea.

or u could try the adam and eve aproach.
no way, you didnt want us to eat THAT apple. but its not our fualt, a talking snake made us do it. hey its not our fault we ate the apple, its the apples fault for being where i could reach it.

and i well understand emotional baggage, ive lost dozens of friends to alchohol, but i dont blame the beer, ive lost 6 to motorcycle accidents, and yet i manage to not blame the motorcycle, ive lost 2 to heroin, and i dont blame the needle, 3 heart attacks, 4 shooting,2 stabbing, 1 missing, and i blame neither butter, bullets, metal, or the bermuda triangle.

coke didnt shove coke up your nose, you did that. 

there is no drug that can make you do something thats not already in you. pretend as you wish. the only person or object responsible for your actions is you.

and stop pushing the whole, its all cokes fault if it werent for coke i wouldnt be nearly stupid enough to do coke.

by the by. i apologize, i know im rambling , and probly insensitive and offensive, but its not MY fault, im on medication. and i think weve already established its cool to blame our actions on the first thing we think we can get someone else to beleive.


----------



## clasonde (Jan 8, 2010)

i am sorry "NOWitall" but look at the characteristics of cocaine addicts, they have all the same tendencies. yes its a persons personal choice to make bad decisions but this highly addictive and organ destroying drug makes a huge influence on these bad decisions. 

like you said,"or u could try the adam and eve aproach.
no way, you didnt want us to eat THAT apple. but its not our fualt, a talking snake made us do it. hey its not our fault we ate the apple, its the apples fault for being where i could reach it."

well if the coke wasn't there that wouldn't of made the "weaker" people choose to do bad things, correct?
you can argue "positive" things about coke but it all boils down to the same conclusion. 

and i NEVER said that people are "blaming" their actions on coke. i said and ill repeat it just so people like you can understand, it INFLUENCES you, people crave it, you can make claims saying,"oh some people are just weak and I am strong" and "grow up" and "alcohol, nicotine, coffee do the same thing", well we are ALL humans whether you think your super you need to realize your not, you can die just as easily or succumb to guilty pleasures just like anyone else. if anyone its a "once a year" user who needs to "grow up" and open up their eyes to notice that whether or not you do it once in a while your still doing it. just like they said in NA or AA you may not be drinking as much but your still a fucking addict.

if anyone is lying to themselves look in a mirror, thinking your "stronger" than other people makes you ignorant, all man was created equal as the good book says, and to put yourself on a pedestal as a higher being show me your secret seeing as the "weak" people need your help to become your view of strong.

i see many fallacies in your counter argument mainly misinterpreting what i had said and my opinions on this horrible substance.

ps: i dont see prison guards supplying people in prison with ky jelly.


----------



## clasonde (Jan 8, 2010)

but to change the pace of this thread, go ahead and grow coke your gonna need a shitload of plants and you need to dedicate years of work just to be able to harvest any major leaf yields. but first i would look up cocaine field busts, they fucking suck, if you get caught and have a big establishment expect a small army coming after you, literally blowing up your crops/property to destroy all of it and either a lifetime in a maximum security prison or multiple bullet wounds.

good luck


----------



## clasonde (Jan 8, 2010)

heres another article about your wonderful drug http://www.drugsalvage.com.au/downloads/cocaine.pdf
edit: check out page 8 and 10
it is a pdf so you will need adobe to view it


----------



## clasonde (Jan 8, 2010)

sorry for taking this post in the wrong direction and posting multiple times, but i just find it ridiculous for someone to degrade and look down on other people when they are doing the same thing.

speaking of "weak" and "strong" people look up Sigmund Freud, one of the most famous psychologist in history. he decided to experiment with cocaine and believed it to be the best thing ever and everyone should do it. while he was beating his wife, sexually abusing his clients, having a mental breakdown and unable to stop.

this disagreement on this matter is like a blind person trying to give directions to someone who is deaf; its going nowhere.


----------



## tebor (Jan 8, 2010)

> go ahead and grow coke your gonna need a shitload of plants and you need to dedicate years of work just to be able to harvest any major leaf yields


actually, 2 or 3 plants could provide me with all I want for a couple years.




> if you get caught and have a big establishment expect a small army coming after you


Marijuana is schedule 1, cocaine is schedule 2.


when I was young I did coke with dozens of people, only 1 became an addict.
several are like me,15 years later still use on occasion.
Some people are genetically predisposed to addiction. Its not about weak or strong.

some people are interested in growing ethnobotanical plants. So why bash their thread?

everyone knows there is a chance of addiction when you use coke. but the addiction ratio has been greatly exaggerated by the DARE crowd in this thread.

here is proof:
The risk of becoming cocaine-dependent within 2 years of first use (recent-onset) is 5-6%; after 10 years, it increases to 15-16%[1]. These are the aggregate rates for all types of use considered, i.e., smoking, snorting, injecting. 

5% become dependant within 2 years of use, and thats considering all types of use.Merely snorting or chewing leaves is much lower.


all I want is truth. Not DARE scare tactics.


----------



## clasonde (Jan 8, 2010)

DARE scare tactics....i agree with you that DARE made me believe that marijuana was the worst thing when i was 11, now after finally figuring out what the best medicine for my chronic illnesses was marijuana and that its about deadly as everyday life.

i dont know where you are coming up with these percentages, the first time you do coke it fucks up your dopamine receptors permanently, its in thousands of medical studies.

i am not by all means "bashing" this thread, just trying to share my opinions, facts and trying to spread awareness about this drug. you can make it sound as minuscule and safe of a drug as you want, but the proof is in the pudding.

FYI Wikipedia is not a credible source, it is information submitted by subscribers, also with providing that link to Wikipedia if you notice the brain scans that were done to show the amount your brain becomes dependent on it, then this conversation should be over.

keep doing coke all you want, yes its a good high, but even if you do it seldom or chew on leaves, it is inevitable that you will build up a tolerance for it, thus craving more.

also back to the argument about the "weak" and the "strong", if i was going to refer to people in these categories i would see people beyond addiction and other means of escaping reality or needing a narcotic for enjoyment far surpassed and "stronger" than those who do.


----------



## tebor (Jan 8, 2010)

yes, I edit wikipedia often.
but only when I can link a credible source.
like the one from nature.com in my last post.
which itself got its info from studies by Johns Hopkins University and University of Michigan.

So I didnt make up the percentages, John Hopkins University U of Michigan did.

If the wiki info is from a credible source it is credible.

the good thing about wikipedia and the reason it is a good source of information is it requires sources. If a valid source is not provided you can edit the wiki accordingly. Also when i doubt wikipedia I always view the discussion page and check the sources.

those brain scans werent on humans. And yes we would expect dopamine levels to change in scans.
Cocaine is a triple reuptake inhibitor, one being dopamine. Thats what makes it fun.


----------



## NOWitall (Jan 8, 2010)

whats funny is how you add your own parts to peoples arguements.

i never once even suggested i was stronger than anyone else. i did however use 3rd person sarcasm, which you seem to have some difficulty with. ill repost with some extra puntuation and bold "people get addicted to shit becuase they lie to themselves, "oh im stronger than everyone else" (they say), sure it hurts them but it wont hurt me (they think), i can quite anytime, not today but anytime i want, no probly not next week (thats WEEK not WEAK) either."

and yeah we appreciate the facts, your doin good there. but your missenturpreting most the things people are saying. nobody has said coke was safe, theres been some minimization of danger, but nobody has said its safe.

yes coke is not good for you. it is not vitamins. we are all in equal agreement that if a person wanted to be in tip top health they would not be doin cocaine.
nobody is argueing the other side, at this point your kinda just shadow boxing with the wall.

nobody said anything about cocaine other than it can be fun, and it can fuck your whole life up. nobody is up here saying TRY COCAINE ITS SO GREAT IT WILL WASH YOUR CAR FOR YOU, INCREASE YOUR DICK SIZE BY 15 INCHES, AND REVEALE NEXT WEEKS LOTTERY NUMBERS. nobody has sais ANYTHING positive about cocaine other than it can be fun, and even YOU acknowledged that.

and for the last MF time, and if you can get the wax out of your eyes for long enough to read an entire sentance

HE DOESNT WANT "major leaf yields"
HE NEVER INTIMATED A DESIRE FOR "a big establishment"

its funny you should talk about Freud, someone that wanted to fuck his own mom, and tried to make himself feel better about it by insisting that everyone does. (and that was pre coke theory). and you should never use a psychologist as an example, ive never known 1 that didnt have alot of issues. and for some reason they all have maladjusted kids, ive never figured that out. Freudian psychology has been out since the early to mid 90's. people that endorse Freud do so in order to feel better about wanting to do their mom. not that im suggesting anything.

but anyway, have you heard the term PROJECTION. your projecting your own thought's, action's, desire's, habit's, onto everyone that posts. just cuz your idea of "once a year" means one 3 ounce bag in one day per year (see how i did that there, read your posts, then made up something you never said, now im gonna argue about it) doesnt mean that everybody does. not EVERYBODY eats the whole box of Oreo's.

and its got nothing to do with strength

i like coke, which is why i dont have any.
it is fun every now and then, which is why i dont know coke dealers.
from that very first line, EVERYBODY wants more.
which i dont like, i dont like wanting more, that part sucks. but at some point in every bodies life they have to grow up and learn when to eat just 1 poptart, and NOT the whole box of poptarts.

also i aperantly like to sleep more than most people.

and from MY perspective women are WAY worse for you than coke.

coke has cost me roughly, maybe somewhere in the 1300$ range in the last 6-8 years

whereas just 1 woman cost me 2 cars, my home, 35,000$ give or take, my ability to trust, and stress from it all caused the return of a medical problem i thought gone.

so coke cost me a cheap used car
and my wife cost me almost everything i own, and my health, and hapiness

so you hold onto your preaching, cuz i heartily agree that people should be discouraged from trying cocaine.
and ill hold onto my preaching, cuz i think i my ex is satan reincarnated.


----------



## DaGambler (Jan 8, 2010)

Despite all my rage i am still just a rat in a cage ...

This is called, "Mouse Cocaine Lever Death":

"No drug takes you down faster or harder than crack. There are two forms of cocaine, the powdered form that you snort, and crack that you smoke.

Cocaine is so addictive that if you give a mouse a hit of cocaine every time it presses a lever, it will do nothing else but press that lever. It won't stop for a minute to take a sip of water or a bite to eat, and eventually it will die from a cocaine overdose. The only thing that prevents people from overdosing on crack is their bank account. Once people are addicted to crack, they will sell their soul for another hit."

And you say that this shit -isn't- somehow evil ? If evil does in fact exist ... it would seem a thing quite contrary to the desire to stay healthy and living.

Even if its only a 5% or 6% chance of immediate addiction (by the numbers) - do you really want to take a 1 in 20 chance of becoming an addict ? Why not use some mind expanding drugs like LSD or psylocybin or mescaline - addiction in these drugs is almost unheard of. Hell, just smoke some better weed. Lord knows i've tripped off some good weed before.



NOWitall said:


> ...and ill hold onto my preaching, cuz i think i my ex is satan reincarnated.


heheheh, could be, could be.
.


----------



## tebor (Jan 9, 2010)

> LSD or psylocybin or mescaline


those are all great drugs



> if you give a mouse a hit of cocaine


sucks to be a mouse.



> "No drug takes you down faster or harder than crack. *There are two forms of cocaine,* the powdered form that you snort, and crack that you smoke.


they forgot smoking freebase, shooting iv, and chewing leaves, and making tea




I know people well into their 30's 40's and 50's that use cocaine occasionally that have never been addicted.


----------



## DubsFan (Jan 9, 2010)

I think it's kind of funny that so many pot heads get so butt hurt when people post about pills or coke. The fact is that if coke didn't exist they would find something else to get hooked on.

I snorted so much blow a few years back bloody noses were a part of daily life for me. Then I quit for a while. How did I quit? I didn't call my dealer. When I want to cut back on drinking I don't go the liquor store.

Some people are addicts and others like me use drugs and don't get addicted.

While this site is dedicated to herb there is clearly plenty of talk about pills, LSD, coke and other goodies we all mess around with. Some of you guys just gotta chill out.

If you think good (key word good) blow is shit and should never be touched, I guess you've never had good blow. 

PS- I still do blow three or four times a year. When it's around I do it. When it's not I don't. Pretty simple.


----------



## Hiesman (Jan 9, 2010)

LMFAO get off the powder .....


----------



## DubsFan (Jan 9, 2010)

Hiesman said:


> LMFAO get off the powder .....


 
Why?


----------



## Hiesman (Jan 9, 2010)

cuz your getting the wrong idea about it... it is NOTHING like good ol bud. Grow and smoke.. but grow and snort??? HAHAHHAHAHA.. dont work like that son

P.S. i should have quoted the original starter of the thread.. thats who i was tellin to get off the powder, lol my bad.


----------



## yellowrain53 (Jan 9, 2010)

yup powder will do you no good. and we know telling you this also does no good. but if you play, youll learn....... better to just chew the leaves as you would chewing tobacco. i found it to be badass.....WAY better than i expected. an "up" feeling without the acid/solvent extractions. the leaves i chewed up were dry......i dont know if that makes a differance or not.also my pupils were huge ......again dont know if thats a factor or not........peace. fuck powder.


----------



## DubsFan (Jan 9, 2010)

Hiesman said:


> cuz your getting the wrong idea about it... it is NOTHING like good ol bud. Grow and smoke.. but grow and snort??? HAHAHHAHAHA.. dont work like that son
> 
> P.S. i should have quoted the original starter of the thread.. thats who i was tellin to get off the powder, lol my bad.


He doesn't sound like he does a lot. If he did do a lot of blow he would prob have some idea how to grow it. I don't see the big deal really...

I get mine from this dude that is 70 years old. It's always really nice and dry. The color is so white it's purple and looks like a little icey glacier.

Not yellow.


----------



## Hiesman (Jan 9, 2010)

whew i smelled... only *whiffed *an o of some that fits that description one time and i almost puked!!! ive never snorted powder but i went on a little spree with it... bout a two month run.. i had a good plug. i jus never wanted to stay with it because there was no telling what would happen if i ever snorted a line... this was years back though.


----------



## DubsFan (Jan 9, 2010)

Hiesman said:


> whew i smelled... only *whiffed *an o of some that fits that description one time and i almost puked!!! ive never snorted powder but i went on a little spree with it... bout a two month run.. i had a good plug. i jus never wanted to stay with it because there was no telling what would happen if i ever snorted a line... this was years back though.


 
I know that smell you're talking about. But it makes my mouth salivate.


----------



## qptyqpty (Jan 10, 2010)

I think it might prove to be interesting to attempt to grow a coca plant, not for cocaine but for its simple dried leaves. When I visited Peru I bought a bag of coca leaves within 3 minutes and set to chewing about 10 of them. Within a few minutes I felt peppy, upbeat, but not hyper, or floating or anything. I remained chewing them until the taste was completely gone, which was about the time I arrived at the hostel. Went to dinner and had very little appetite. Had a great sleep, and immediately had some coca tea followed by Andean coffee extract and hot milk. The rest of the day, I chewed the leaves almost constantly, everywhere I went, not because I felt addicted or that I felt I needed to, but because I didnt have to pee, I had no fatigue, no altitude sickness, (I hail from sea level) no shortness of breath (cigar smoker, AND smoked cigarettes while there)... list goes on and on. I tried coca candy, tea, foods, maca, san pedro or brigesii, et al.

If you could grow one, even as a long term hobby, you could chew the leaves or steep your own tea by picking off and drying a few leaves here and there til you reach the amount you need. You would have loads of energy, better heart rate, you are stronger, faster, can concentrate better... The coca leaves in their completely natural but dried state are fantastic.

I think the locals did say that the plants grew better in the higher regions, but I saw plenty mixed in with eucalyptus trees, rocks, and scrub brush in the lower altitudes. Locals gathered coca leaves and prickly pear cactus in the foothills of the mountains and in the sacred valley (which I guess IS still higher altitude than most of US and other countries...) anyway I would love to get some seeds myself; If I had them I would make a tent structure that had a slight vacuum somehow, to decrease oxygen level or something. Man that would be great.


----------



## DubsFan (Jan 10, 2010)

qptyqpty said:


> I think it might prove to be interesting to attempt to grow a coca plant, not for cocaine but for its simple dried leaves. When I visited Peru I bought a bag of coca leaves within 3 minutes and set to chewing about 10 of them. Within a few minutes I felt peppy, upbeat, but not hyper, or floating or anything. I remained chewing them until the taste was completely gone, which was about the time I arrived at the hostel. Went to dinner and had very little appetite. Had a great sleep, and immediately had some coca tea followed by Andean coffee extract and hot milk. The rest of the day, I chewed the leaves almost constantly, everywhere I went, not because I felt addicted or that I felt I needed to, but because I didnt have to pee, I had no fatigue, no altitude sickness, (I hail from sea level) no shortness of breath (cigar smoker, AND smoked cigarettes while there)... list goes on and on. I tried coca candy, tea, foods, maca, san pedro or brigesii, et al.
> 
> If you could grow one, even as a long term hobby, you could chew the leaves or steep your own tea by picking off and drying a few leaves here and there til you reach the amount you need. You would have loads of energy, better heart rate, you are stronger, faster, can concentrate better... The coca leaves in their completely natural but dried state are fantastic.
> 
> I think the locals did say that the plants grew better in the higher regions, but I saw plenty mixed in with eucalyptus trees, rocks, and scrub brush in the lower altitudes. Locals gathered coca leaves and prickly pear cactus in the foothills of the mountains and in the sacred valley (which I guess IS still higher altitude than most of US and other countries...) anyway I would love to get some seeds myself; If I had them I would make a tent structure that had a slight vacuum somehow, to decrease oxygen level or something. Man that would be great.


 
Yo definately don't piss too much on any coca product. Once I stop I piss every 30min or so. 

That's a good idea.


----------



## NOWitall (Jan 10, 2010)

i read a story once about a doctor thet was doing research on crack addiction with primates.

in the mans paper he describes how he had to TEACH the monkeys how to smoke crack. you know that old saying, monkey see monkey do.

well thats how he did it, he went into their cage, and smoked a bunch of crack with them, untill they could do it on their own.

science is fuckin wierd sometimes


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 11, 2010)

NOWitall said:


> i read a story once about a doctor thet was doing research on crack addiction with primates.
> 
> in the mans paper he describes how he had to TEACH the monkeys how to smoke crack. you know that old saying, monkey see monkey do.
> 
> ...


hahahhha oh man so great.


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 12, 2010)

wow. Someone would try that. What if the monkey just lost his marbles and fucked the scientist up while he was all high on crack?lol Cracked out monkey can't mean anything good...


----------



## Supgee3 (Jan 12, 2010)

This thread got totally off topic...... it's not possible to grow and manufacture your own cocaine..... at lesat not enough to make it worthwhile.


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 12, 2010)

Maybe for personal use? idk. It would be cool to see a journal on it.


----------



## tebor (Jan 12, 2010)

Supgee3 said:


> This thread got totally off topic...... it's not possible to grow and manufacture your own cocaine..... at lesat not enough to make it worthwhile.


its very possible.
not if your a head though.
but a casual user definitely could.
thats all the op asked about.


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 12, 2010)

tebor said:


> its very possible.
> not if your a head though.
> but a casual user definitely could.
> thats all the op asked about.



Tebor, do you know how many plants it would take to get like half oz?
I'm just curious as to how many plants would be sufficient to making a good head stash.


----------



## brainfade (Jan 12, 2010)

I can see the plant for personal use only if not processed into powder. On those days that are really painful a coca leaf or two could possibly make a world of difference. I'm not a cocain user. I have used it in the passed but it's not for me in powder. All natural plants should be used in there all natural state. The tribal people in those areas never made powder out of it they just chew the leaf. Coca leaf is very useful in the medical field it has been given a bad name due to the abusers and money hungery criminals out ther just like Medical Cannabis has suffered from the american government


----------



## tebor (Jan 12, 2010)

[FONT=Verdana,][SIZE=-1] The average cocaine content of the leaves ranges from O.1% to 0.9%.
so given the worst conditions, 1000 grams of leaves would produce 1 gram, and good conditions up to 9 grams. If my math is right?
Also light and temp affect content.

an interesting article on Oxford Journals:
http://aob.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/short/78/1/49
And I think they were grown in Maryland.
[/SIZE][/FONT]


> *Effects of Temperature and Light Levels on Leaf Yield and Cocaine Content in Two Erythroxylum Species *
> 
> * MARY C. ACOCK+, JOHN LYDON, EMANUEL JOHNSON and RONALD COLLINS * _ USDA/ARS Remote Sensing and Modeling Laboratory, BARC-W, , Beltsville, MD 20705, U.S.A. USDA/ARS Weed Science Laboratory, BARC-W, , Beltsville, MD 20705, U.S.A. _
> [SIZE=-1] August 30, 1995 ; January 9, 1996 [/SIZE]
> ...


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 12, 2010)

Good read right there tebor

+rep for you sir...


----------



## southern homegrower (Jan 12, 2010)

I like doing cocain. I have not done any in about 4 yrs. though. I can take it or leave it.


----------



## tharmon3 (Jan 12, 2010)

List of reasons why not to grow cocaine.

1. It would take 5 kilos of finely taken care of coca plants to make one kilo of raw cocaine. (Not a big deal but I don't have time for that)

2. The cost in ammonia and gasoline needed to seperate the narcotic will cost atleast $500 (US Dollars)

3. Do you even know how to make it?

4. Chances are you could screw the whole extraction process up and kill you and any of your friends that use it.


Those are reasons I thought of immediately. Leave it to Jose in Comlumbia. he seems to got his shit down pat lol.


----------



## 420ganja420 (Jan 12, 2010)

tharmon3 said:


> List of reasons why not to grow cocaine.
> 
> 1. It would take 5 kilos of finely taken care of coca plants to make one kilo of raw cocaine. (Not a big deal but I don't have time for that)
> 
> ...


I love busting people who pull info out their asses!


I have sources who send me coca leaves. I extract for them in exchange for product/money. So let me disprove your answers.

1)5 kilos is what I normally get as a minimum from those who want me to refine it. At a cocaine HCL % of 0.5% you only get about an ounce of pure cocaine from 5 kilos of coca leaves. If you want I can upload a picture of what I currently have in my possession (about 6.5 - 7 kilos now). 

Also one ounce of pure cocaine can be cut down to equal 5 ounces (4 ounces of cut) of 20% pure street cocaine. If cutting is your thing....I prefer my cola pure.

2)I spend about $350-$400 for everything I need to extract from 5 kilos. The only need to spend more is for more kerosene because you are using more leaves. If you are smart, you will buy it in bulk (buying 25 gallon and 50 gallon drums of it will save time and money). 

3)Yes. Jungle lab method is tried and true and I know quite a few variation of the jungle lab method and percolation methods.

4)Everything is completely safe if safety precautions are implemented. The only real danger comes from the addition of KmNO4 and H2SO4. That can make a very bad and unstable explosive....but of course if you were extracting cocaien you can always skip that step. The final product will be decent (a lot better than street cocaine) but never as good as the cocaine could of been if you added it.

You don't know what you are talking about. 

Cocaine is just one of the harder plant extractions. On a scale of 1-10 (1=lowest ; 10=highest) it would go like this:

1)Hashish Extraction
5)DMT/Mescaline Extraction
10)Cocaine Extraction


----------



## southern homegrower (Jan 12, 2010)

A friend of mine told me that there are 2 types. Oil base and either based is this true or was he just talking shit


----------



## NOWitall (Jan 12, 2010)

why does everyone jump straight to how hard it would be to make an ounce of coke.

shit i wouldnt want an ounce of coke, around these parts its so cut by the time it gets here its usually less than 20%. and damn they cut it with everything from fruitNfreash to baby asparin bc powder and meth. i mean 1 gram of PURE coke would go a long way.

and nobody is saying youd have to do it all at once, shit you could plant a whole hedge row of them, dry em bag em and freeze em, just stockpile till youve got a bunch.

and unless u had a refining lab set up, im betting nobody could ever prove you new it was a coca bush


----------



## indyman (Jan 12, 2010)

Look idiot get the f%$* off this site u are a coke head if u are on this site talking about making it u are an addict. this site is for mj growers not coke heads that don't think there hooked. if ur not hooked why grow when u can go to a local dealer when you feel like doing it.MAN MADE DRUGS KILL PEOPLE IN MANY DIFFERENT WAYS.MJ IS THE ONLY THING I DO BECAUSE IT IS MOTHER NATURES WAY OF SAYIN HIGHHHH. METH COKE ECT IS THE DEVIL'S DANDER.good luck not hooked!!!!!


----------



## growman09 (Jan 12, 2010)

Imo your a twicker loser go some where else i wish the mods would report your ip address to the cops goto south america if u want to make the white devil idiot i cant believe this thread has lasted this long


----------



## tebor (Jan 12, 2010)

2 hypocrites in a row.

its called freedom of speech.
If you dont like it, go to China.

if you dont like a thread it is much easier to ignore it than it is to pass judgment with a stupid comment, you prohibitionist DARE program koolaide drinkers.



> i wish the mods would report your ip address to the cops


1 is a snitch.


----------



## tebor (Jan 12, 2010)

> MAN MADE DRUGS KILL PEOPLE IN MANY DIFFERENT WAYS


Nature made cocaine, not man. Read the thread or do some research before you make ignorant comments.


----------



## growman09 (Jan 12, 2010)

nature made cocca man made it in to coke and im sorry but tweekers imo are lower then scum because all they care about is that crap if you want to discuss it goto cokeitup.loser


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 12, 2010)

Growman: I think you are out of your league and you need to cool off with the preaching. This discussion is perfectly legit..

If you want to hop in on the discussion, by all means do, But don't come in here to spread your bullshit belief..

Go make a thread on it, all you are doing is making an ass out of yourself..


----------



## tebor (Jan 12, 2010)

growman09 said:


> nature made cocca man made it in to coke and im sorry but tweekers imo are lower then scum because all they care about is that crap if you want to discuss it goto cokeitup.loser



you are the truest definition of a hypocrite.
This is a site for information, not for mean spirited people to pass judgment on others personal choices and to throw personal attacks at them.
Personal attacks are against site rules.

your statement is not backed by any logic or reason. It is DARE scare tactics.

I do want to discuss coca cultivation, and I'll do it right here. if you don't like it don't post in the thread.

every time some DARE program member like yourself posts an ignorant hypocritical comment in this thread, it bumps it to the top and helps spread the information. hahahahaha


----------



## TheGanjaGuru (Jan 13, 2010)

Growman09,
Look at it this way, if it were legal (as it once was) and thus inexpensive, there wouldn't be any conflict caused by the drug. Everyone is allowed to make their own choices, and personally I feel that the right to do drugs was covered by the declaration of independence when Thomas Jefferson wrote that we all have the right to pursue life, liberty and happiness. Who is to say how we should go about pursuing that happiness so long as it doesn't hurt anyone else? Drugs exist in our society, and it makes no sense to descriminate against someone based on their drug of choice. In reality, cocaine in its powder form is far less harmful than alcohol, and it only poses the greatest risk of habituation in the form of crack. If it were not for prohibition, crack would have never been introduced as it would not have been necessary. Crack was developed for pragmatic reasons alone because it takes less raw cocaine to make crack than powder cocaine, and thus less needs to be smuggled into the country.

As for growing cocoa to make coke, I think its crazy, but hell in our current political environment, so is growing weed. The OP knows that and is obviously willing to assume that risk. I see nothing wrong with producing mind altering substances for personal consumption, isn't that what we are all here for anyways?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 13, 2010)

getting deep now lol interesting thread tho.


----------



## doitinthewoods (Jan 13, 2010)

indyman said:


> Look idiot get the f%$* off this site u are a coke head if u are on this site talking about making it u are an addict. this site is for mj growers not coke heads that don't think there hooked. if ur not hooked why grow when u can go to a local dealer when you feel like doing it.MAN MADE DRUGS KILL PEOPLE IN MANY DIFFERENT WAYS.MJ IS THE ONLY THING I DO BECAUSE IT IS MOTHER NATURES WAY OF SAYIN HIGHHHH. METH COKE ECT IS THE DEVIL'S DANDER.good luck not hooked!!!!!


Who are you to tell anyone to get off the site? I've never met a coc head that grew coc, so how does making a thread about it make him an addict? So, you tell the guy to go buy coc from a dealer instead of attempting to produce it himself. It's highly unlikely that he could ever produce enough to do anything with it, but all he was asking was how to make it happen. 

It's people like you who are quick to judge people and strike them down any chance you get because in your mind, you're right, and that's all that matters. There is no point in trying to explain anything to folks like you, because it goes in one ear and out the other. YOU, my friend,.. people like you are the root of the problem with the human race.

Why is it that some people can't talk about ANYTHING without it involving some form of intervention or involvement from a divine figure like "god" or "the devil" ?


----------



## growman09 (Jan 13, 2010)

and i didnt personally attack anyone i simply posted my opinion (remember this is usa im allowed my own opinion) and i have watched this drug destroy several lives of family and frinds so i do have an opimion on the subject and if you notice this is a mmj forum nut medical coke forum and tweekers r some of the scariest poeple out there you never know what thyre capable of IMO


----------



## southern homegrower (Jan 13, 2010)

growman09 said:


> and i didnt personally attack anyone i simply posted my opinion (remember this is usa im allowed my own opinion) and i have watched this drug destroy several lives of family and frinds so i do have an opimion on the subject and if you notice this is a mmj forum nut medical coke forum and tweekers r some of the scariest poeple out there you never know what thyre capable of IMO


you dont know what anyone is capable of under the right situation


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 13, 2010)

He is truly missing the point....


----------



## clasonde (Jan 13, 2010)

i love how tebor's only response to other people's opinions on refined cocaine is: "DARE scare tactics" or just tossing "DARE" into everything...

way to pry on a person's subconscious.

its like that family guy when peter works the for tobacco industry; each tobacco commercial had a guy pop up for 5 seconds saying,"Smoooke". don't you just love repetitive subliminal messaging.


----------



## clasonde (Jan 13, 2010)

TheGanjaGuru said:


> Growman09,
> Look at it this way, if it were legal (as it once was) and thus inexpensive, there wouldn't be any conflict caused by the drug. Everyone is allowed to make their own choices, and personally I feel that the right to do drugs was covered by the declaration of independence when Thomas Jefferson wrote that we all have the right to pursue life, liberty and happiness. Who is to say how we should go about pursuing that happiness so long as it doesn't hurt anyone else? Drugs exist in our society, and it makes no sense to descriminate against someone based on their drug of choice. In reality, *cocaine in its powder form is far less harmful than alcohol*, and it only poses the greatest risk of habituation in the form of crack. If it were not for prohibition, crack would have never been introduced as it would not have been necessary. Crack was developed for pragmatic reasons alone because it takes less raw cocaine to make crack than powder cocaine, and thus less needs to be smuggled into the country.
> 
> As for growing cocoa to make coke, I think its crazy, but hell in our current political environment, so is growing weed. The OP knows that and is obviously willing to assume that risk. I see nothing wrong with producing mind altering substances for personal consumption, isn't that what we are all here for anyways?


i dont see alcohol binding itself to your dopamine receptors, or altering brain chemistry to make you body think you need cocaine.

alcohol is an addictive depressant; it takes a lot longer to form a physical addiction compared to drinking your problems away with the mental aspect of it.

constant use of cocaine causes it to be physically and mentally addictive.


----------



## TheGanjaGuru (Jan 13, 2010)

clasonde said:


> i dont see alcohol binding itself to your dopamine receptors, or altering brain chemistry to make you body think you need cocaine.
> 
> alcohol is an addictive depressant; it takes a lot longer to form a physical addiction compared to drinking your problems away with the mental aspect of it.
> 
> constant use of cocaine causes it to be physically and mentally addictive.


Well, you're certainly correct, and both alcohol and cocaine are physically and mentally addictive. On the flip side, cocaine withdrawals are a completely different animal compared to alcohol, and aren't nearly as severe, however cocaine has a much greater potential to reinforce abuse habits, particularly due to the depression the follows with cessation. However, nothing can compare to the severity of alcohol withdrawals, and almost nothing can compare to the organ damage caused by alcohol abuse. Alcohol also alter brain chemistry quite substantially, it just acts on a different neurotransmitter (GABA), that frankly is a really dangerous regulatory system to toy with. I'm not saying that people should snort lines instead of taking shots, I'm just trying to point out that too often individuals pick and choose which drugs should and shouldn't be used based on completely arbitrary subjectivity.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 13, 2010)

southern homegrower said:


> I like doing cocain. I have not done any in about 4 yrs. though. I can take it or leave it.


I like doing cocaine. I haven't done any in 20 years.

I can't leave it alone


----------



## southern homegrower (Jan 13, 2010)

shnkrmn said:


> I like doing cocaine. I haven't done any in 20 years.
> 
> I can't leave it alone


From the time i was 15yrs old to 20 yrs.old i did it almost every day after that about 4 or 5 times a year except for the last 4yrs.


----------



## tebor (Jan 14, 2010)

clasonde said:


> i love how tebor's *only *response to other people's opinions on refined cocaine is: "DARE scare tactics" or just tossing "DARE" into everything...
> 
> way to pry on a person's subconscious.
> 
> its like that family guy when peter works the for tobacco industry; each tobacco commercial had a guy pop up for 5 seconds saying,"Smoooke". don't you just love repetitive subliminal messaging.


Why belittle me?
If you had paid attention to the thread, you would see that this has not been my only response.
I provided data,links, and sources(including university studies).
Accusing people of DARE scare tactics is a last resort used only for those that have chosen to ignore the data and attempt to convince us that coke is the worst thing ever.
Or judge people for their personal choices, that dont affect anyone else.

The last guy i accused of using DARE scare tactics said 'all coke users are lower than scum'.
why? for making a personal decision that affects him in no way?


get off my nuts and go back to your DARE program.

Save your preaching for the Religion board.

to all would-be posters, if all you have is judgment and criticism, Please refrain from posting and start your own thread. this thread is about growing coca plants. Not what is your opinion about people that use cocaine or you will become addicted if you use cocaine.


----------



## tebor (Jan 14, 2010)

growman09 said:


> and i didnt personally attack anyone i simply posted my opinion (remember this is usa im allowed my own opinion) and i have watched this drug destroy several lives of family and frinds so i do have an opimion on the subject and *if you notice this is a mmj forum nut medical coke forum* and tweekers r some of the scariest poeple out there you never know what thyre capable of IMO


this is the Gardening other things beside marijuana section of the forum in case you didnt notice








Interestin tidbit

To this day, Coca-Cola uses as an ingredient a cocaine-free coca leaf extract prepared at a Stepan Company plant in Maywood, New Jersey. In the United States, Stepan Company is the only manufacturing plant authorized by the Federal Government to import and process the coca plant, which it obtains mainly from Peru and, to a lesser extent, Bolivia. Besides producing the coca flavoring agent for Coca-Cola, Stepan Company extracts cocaine from the coca leaves, which it sells to Mallinckrodt, a St. Louis, Missouri pharmaceutical manufacturer that is the only company in the United States licensed to purify cocaine for medicinal use. Stepan Company buys about 100 metric tons of dried Peruvian coca leaves each year, according to Marco Castillo, spokesman for Peru's state-owned National Coca Co


----------



## jnuggs (Jan 14, 2010)

I agree with tebor and nowitall. 
People make all the choices they make in life. It is NOT a substance, or any other thing, that influences the choice. It can't influence. It's inanimate. YOU as the person make the CHOICE to ALLOW it to influence you. I am the guy who eats the whole box of oreos. I'm the guy who goes all out all the time. And yet somehow every time I've ever needed to, or wanted to, I've been able to quit everything.The shitty part about that is you always have the people who want to say "yeah but how long did you quit?" Then their argument can always go far as to say "yeah but you used again". It's crazy, I've rolled hundreds upon hundreds of ecstacy pills. Coke, weed, booze, alcohol. All of it. Do you know what I'm most addicted to after all those drugs? LIFE!! I fucking LOVE LIFE. And I LOVE feeling! I have lost NO love for this world or it's people. 
But for those of you who would still like to run with the whole "coke influences decisions..." etc type of thoughts. Dude... METH is FAR worse. I smoked meth for a couple years off n on. And I NEVER was addicted to it. 
I hope we can turn this thread around from being OPINIONS to FACTS. I am truly sorry for those of you who could not handle cocaine, truly I am. It is a sad day when you see that someone has lost control of themself, of their life. But some people have gambling problems that are far more devestating to their life than drugs have been for others. Ever heard of someone dying over gambling debts?? Ah shit! the game of poker is THE DEVIL'S GAME!!! I bet he was coked out when he made up the game too!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 14, 2010)

jnuggs said:


> Ever heard of someone dying over gambling debts??




HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA. Nooooo, no one ever died (got killed) over gambling debts.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 15, 2010)

shnkrmn said:


> HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA. Nooooo, no one ever died (got killed) over gambling debts.


wana make a bet? 



clasonde said:


> i love how tebor's only response to other people's opinions on refined cocaine is: "DARE scare tactics" or just tossing "DARE" into everything...
> 
> way to pry on a person's subconscious.
> 
> its like that family guy when peter works the for tobacco industry; each tobacco commercial had a guy pop up for 5 seconds saying,"Smoooke". don't you just love repetitive subliminal messaging.


HEYYYY a Family Guy whiz! So I'm sure you didn't miss the episode where Peter tried sueing the Burger restaurant for having a stroke, CAUSED BY eating 30 hamburgers.

You put the hamburger in your mouth. You put the coke up your nose.

Now please, let's get this nonsense thread back on track and just answer the mans question.


----------



## qptyqpty (Jan 15, 2010)

tebor said:


> this is the Gardening other things beside marijuana section of the forum in case you didnt notice
> 
> Interestin tidbit
> 
> To this day, Coca-Cola uses as an ingredient a cocaine-free coca leaf extract prepared at a Stepan Company plant in Maywood, New Jersey. In the United States, Stepan Company is the only manufacturing plant authorized by the Federal Government to import and process the coca plant, which it obtains mainly from Peru and, to a lesser extent, Bolivia. Besides producing the coca flavoring agent for Coca-Cola, Stepan Company extracts cocaine from the coca leaves, which it sells to Mallinckrodt, a St. Louis, Missouri pharmaceutical manufacturer that is the only company in the United States licensed to purify cocaine for medicinal use. Stepan Company buys about 100 metric tons of dried Peruvian coca leaves each year, according to Marco Castillo, spokesman for Peru's state-owned National Coca Co



Agreed, this is not a thread debating morality. It is about growing a coca plant.

Still off the topic though, I rather enjoy knowing this tidchunk of information; It seems coca cola had to have lobbied with .Gov to be the only company above the law, and due to this little keyhole, pharmaceutical lobbyists were able to squirm one little cocaine company in. 

This opens another ball of worms. Are they Gov funded? What we need is more information regarding what Stepan uses the cocaine for, in such quantity. Is cocaine (as well as opium) going into pharmaceuticals as an additive? What does the addition of this ingredient cause in the end product?

Well, I just want to know what its used for, and why some company can use it but private citizens cant.


----------



## Zeplike (Jan 15, 2010)

+rep tebor for saying what I wanted to say after reading the posts by indyman and growman


----------



## 2much (Jan 15, 2010)

mmm coke, truly a love hate thing for me, burns a lot of party points in a hurry, way too easy to get caught up in, i think for some its worse than others, personally ive always gotten a grip before i sold the farm but admittedly just barely ive known those who after one line its all they want. on the other hand ive known those who can do a rail and move on, especially in the music biz. 
p.s. i havnt seen real coke since air america quit its southern line haul.

growing it?im sure you could, but why?


----------



## tebor (Jan 15, 2010)

A friend of mine has a hobby of growing as many psychoactive plants as he can.
Cannabis,coca, several cacti,poppies,salvia,tobacco,wild dagga,wormwood,kava kava,khat,wild lettuce,morning glory,hawaian baby woodrose,phalaris grass,datura,mushrooms, and even hops.

just interest and curiosity.


----------



## FireBud325 (Jan 16, 2010)

i just like to grow stuff that i like. thats why there are tomatos in my back yard and weed in other places lol. its also exciting knowing that your one of the few people doing what your doing in the US.


----------



## wyteboi (Jan 16, 2010)

how in the fuck? 
We dont have any mods do we? 
a crack thread in the pot forum ............ i cant say nothin though , i love all plants myself! 


wb


----------



## erbalis (Jan 16, 2010)

tebor said:


> Growing poppy is perfectly legal in the United States.
> You can buy seeds at many nurseries and Ebay.
> when you score the pod it then becomes illegal.
> 
> ...


Guess what, I see that the hypothetical nature of this thread is actually preventing a logical and rational discussion. 

There is No misinformation here! 
**Due diligence is expected to be done before you throw up a rebuttal.

Im sure it doesnt take much to grow enough for "tea", I got that!! But really- how practical would that be? I refuse to get into the "how to's" of cocaine cultivation: It is pointless to me! However, the principle behind it warrants a response. 


To me ofcourse , It wouldnt make any sense to cultivate ANY substance- of ANY schedule or class if the end result is only enough product to conjure up a few cups of tea. Give me a break. I see guys on this forum saying all the time that a micro gro that produces less than an .oz is not worth the effort/risk. (depending on where you live). Now why wouldnt that same principle apply to cocaine? Seems silly to me. 

Anyhow....Depending on the state~ like maryjane~ cocaine laws vary. So.......
*No* I will not neccessarily get more time for cultivation of marijuana vs cocaine. I can thumb through some case law and dig out precedent if I cared to prove my point. (The varying laws are ambiguous at best, so I wont even touch that. ) 

Final thoughts: 
IMO- (and this goes for most everything)- If the effort to produce something out weighs the benifits of the final product, It is likely not worth effort.


----------



## fatman7574 (Jan 16, 2010)

Actually the most common coca leaves grown for cocaine production in central and south america produce about 0.8% cocaine base from dry leaves. That means 1 gram of cocaine leaf will produce about 8 mg of base cocaine. ie it will take 125 grams of dry leaves to produce 1 gram of pure cocaine base. The plants are readily purchasable and the seeds are sold also. It takes a years growth before you can start harvesting from the plants. They grow readily indoors using no more than florescent lighting (preferably T-5 lighting). They will give approx 4 harvests per year indoors. They like high humidity. It is very, very simple to turn the leaves into cocaine base. Turning base into cocaine hydrochloride is also very simple. 99.999999% of cops have no idea what a coca plant (shrub) looks like. They will survive growing out doors through out about half of the U.S. without any special care. Nearly every state just follows Federal Law when it comes to drug manafacturing as they were forced to adopt them by the feds. If they do not follow the fed guidelines the feds can merely superced state laws if they so desire. Ie manafacturing is a class B felony normally regardless of what is being manafactured.


----------



## growman09 (Jan 16, 2010)

and i didnt say anyone who uses coke i said TWEEKERS which like a alcoholic refers to someone who uses it out of control. I stand buy my opinion TWEEKRS ARE LOWER THEN SCUM ALL THEY THINK ABOUT IS COKE AND ALL THEY WANT IS COKE AND THEY WILL DO ANYTHING TO GET IT


----------



## fatman7574 (Jan 16, 2010)

growman09 said:


> and i didnt say anyone who uses coke i said TWEEKERS which like a alcoholic refers to someone who uses it out of control. I stand buy my opinion TWEEKRS ARE LOWER THEN SCUM ALL THEY THINK ABOUT IS COKE AND ALL THEY WANT IS COKE AND THEY WILL DO ANYTHING TO GET IT


A drug is a drug is a drug. There is no such thing as a good drug. Alcohol, pot, crystal, meth, cocaine or heroin. They are all simply drugs. Tweakers is usually a term of endearment for a meth head not a cocaine addict you dumb ass bigot. Sick is sick. Addict and alcoholics are sick not moral degenerates. Do you think a cancer patient is scum because they suffer from an incurable disease also. Your one sick bigotted bitcha. You definitely made it to my ignore list for that post. Are you a racist also? Do you beat your wife and children?


----------



## growman09 (Jan 16, 2010)

tweekers in my book r any speed freak and no im not racist or a wife beater but most tweekers r


----------



## fatman7574 (Jan 16, 2010)

growman09 said:


> tweekers in my book r any speed freak and no im not racist or a wife beater but most tweekers r


Your just a sick bigot who thinks your addiction is less severe than anothers addiction. Aren't you special. I know pot heads on food stamps who first thing after getting their food stamps go out and buy a bag of buds. They do this before buying groceries for their families or diapers for their babies. A drug is a drug. But I assume you are going to say pot is not addictive. Your smoking and growing it and they can lock you up for doings so. Make sure when that door clangs and your looking out through the bars to remind everyone that pot is not a real drug like cocaine or meth. Ignorant bigot.


----------



## growman09 (Jan 16, 2010)

i never said pot was not a drug but it is proven it does more good then bad and i grow legally thank you very much but i never compared coke to any other drug it meth,speed all that crap are in a class of their own and there is no comparison


----------



## fatman7574 (Jan 16, 2010)

A drug is a drug is a drug. Who has proven it is more good then bad? Surely not researchers, scientists, mental health professionals, or society in general. The U.S. is barely able to maybe agree that it might have enough benefit to be used as a pharmacy provided controlled drug that would remain calssified as a narcotic. But methamphetamine and cocaine are already licensed to be dispensed as controlled subtances as they are accepted as having legitimate medical uses. Now what does that say. I think your head is a bit messed up. Did you grow up in Humbolt county or some California dreaming town?


----------



## MarijuanaCO (Jan 17, 2010)

Snowchild said:


> lol, hilarious link gypsybush!


 i second that... hilarious!


----------



## fatman7574 (Jan 17, 2010)

qptyqpty said:


> Agreed, this is not a thread debating morality. It is about growing a coca plant.
> 
> Still off the topic though, I rather enjoy knowing this tidchunk of information; It seems coca cola had to have lobbied with .Gov to be the only company above the law, and due to this little keyhole, pharmaceutical lobbyists were able to squirm one little cocaine company in.
> 
> ...


Coca Cola for its first year of operation added* "a pinch"* of coca leaves to its secret recipe for it's hang over remedy beverage called Coca Cola. It never was allowed to add cocaine hydrochloride or even cocaine base to it's product.


----------



## tebor (Jan 17, 2010)

erbalis said:


> Guess what, I see that the hypothetical nature of this thread is actually preventing a logical and rational discussion.
> 
> There is No misinformation here!
> **Due diligence is expected to be done before you throw up a rebuttal.
> ...


You failed to make a coherent point or add anything to the conversation.
but i think you are trying to preach .
A friend of mine has cultivated at least a dozen varieties of psychoactive plants.
No different than the psychoactive plants everyone on this forum grows.
Anyone that thinks there is a difference is a judgmental hypocrite.

As far as growing enough for tea, I said enough for personal tea making as that is the method of ingestion I prefer. You assumed a few cups. Like the above poster stated you could easily grow enough indoors for personal use.

If you refuse to get into the 'how-to's of coca cultivation then why did you click on the thread?


----------



## mr.red (Jan 17, 2010)

Why grow for tea?

I buy my own coca tea from websites that can be easily found by googling "inka tea"

Though if you are looking to grow, I'm sure you know this.

I have yet to try this but apparently you can chew the tea bags with a pinch of baking soda for a good kick


----------



## fatman7574 (Jan 17, 2010)

Like nearly every natural drug it is easy and cheap to grow, however unless you wnt to work your butt off for a pittance like a dirt poor farmer in Peru etc. I would not recommend you grow coca for anything but the challenge and satisfaction of growing your own.


----------



## BorgClone (Jan 17, 2010)

growman09 said:


> and i didnt personally attack anyone i simply posted my opinion (remember this is usa im allowed my own opinion) and i have watched this drug destroy several lives of family and frinds so i do have an opimion on the subject and if you notice this is a mmj forum nut medical coke forum and tweekers r some of the scariest poeple out there you never know what thyre capable of IMO



I totally understand what you mean but remember not to let your experience make the general rule, not all coke consumers are junkheads, but its obvious addiction is a severe problem with this drug. This cannot be disputed, because, as far as i know it gets to the point of altering brain chemicals and such. In my personal experience i had 2 friends die with coke, one was suicide, the other overdose by mistake, in each case i felt powerless to beat the white whore charms... my point being in this particular topic there is NOTHING you can say will ever save a life, so dont bother m8, you will keep missing the point...

People dont like the most harsh way your "preaching" to the fish m8 

Take it easy and remember we are all big boys and responsible for all our actions... we KNOW its bad at least some of us... no need to share what is implicit...


to the topic itself well i had no idea you could actually grow it and work it, but i guess the penal code here would sentence one to lifetime so i dont even have an ounce of curiosity... i stick to the green devil ahahaha


----------



## fatman7574 (Jan 17, 2010)

I have had friends who's marriages, children, Where I live it is neraly impossible to even get a job interview without passing a urine test first. Then you are subject to random tests and must sign an agreement that you will not do illicit drugs at any time while employeed by the employeer and that you will agree to random un annonunced urine tests. You also must provo ide a copy of your criminal record. 

Does this mean I think all pot smokers are addicts. No, but if you smoke more than a few times a year socially and must either buy or grow pot to have the amounts of pot that you want , then yes I would say you should consider yourself an addict. Reaching a state where you go through violent physical withdrawals such as seizures and vomiting is only part of an *"OLD"* medical definition for drug addiction.


----------



## growman09 (Jan 17, 2010)

dude you can never compare smoke to coke they r completly different drugs and you dont withdrawl when you quit smoking you might get a little insomnia or cranky but you dont want to kill your self or go into a deep depression or vomit or seize or any of that face it coke is horrible its one of those things you wish no one ever figured out about you might like it at that is your choice but dont try to compare tweekers to pot heads because ther is no comparison im not trying to put you down or any negative towards you at all but i am allowed my own opinion just as you r


----------



## fatman7574 (Jan 17, 2010)

Are you a yet uneducated 12 year old, just ignorant by choice or simply a bigot.

Dude can you not comprehend simple english. The old *medical profession *definition of addiction describes physical withdrawl as a medical symptom of the medical definition of the physical addiction to a drug. The new modern defintions of drug addiction do not demand that you have to have a physical withdrawal symptom that causes such medical symptoms to be considered an addict. *A drug is a drug is a drug.* *An addict is an addict is an addict.* An addict does not unbecome an addict just beacuse he is not doing drugs. Once an addict always an addict. Just as in once a felon always a felon. Beat a women once and your always a woman beater. Beat a child once and your always a child beater. You don not un-become being a rapist either. *Sick is sick, it doesn't go way just because you quit doing it.* _*It is an internal thing dude.*_ There is no difference in a person that medicates with speed than a person that chooses to medicate with Pot. It is still self medication and self medication with a drug makes you an addict. It is simply a matter of drug of choice. Even an addict thinks money. If Pot is enough he would not buy a more expensive drug. Simple as that dude. If your using Pot for the effect then you are self medicating dude. 

I know people who can do coke or meth once a year or so when it is offered to them at a party or bar such as a comaany New Years party. They do it to be sociable. They do not spend every dollar in their pocket buying more or even consider buying any. They do not even ask for another line. They also do not grow pot or buy a bag of buds as soon as they get money , even before buying groceries or diapers for their children. They do not lie to their land lords about why their rent is late afi ter they spent the money on a good priced bag of buds. They do not medicate with an illicit drug and then try to minimize the fact that they are a drug addict by syaing the Degree of their addiction is lees beacuse it is just POT. Grow up dude take responsibility for your addictions and quit trying to say that othrs are addicted or are are more addicted. Addicted is a addicted. Degrees of addiction are not an issue. *If your growing Pot the chances are nearly 100% that you are an addict.* If not an addiction to the Pot then the money it brings you or the sense of worth it brings you when a sick person shows their appreciation for the needed medication you likely sold them at a large profit (aren't you special if you fit that category). Quit being such a priggish bigot and shut your pie hole. Few people *just* grow pot for the medical needs community at a break even point or a loss beacuse they are advocates of those peoples rights to use Pot as a medical needs drug.

Dimwit, a couple of the reasons that medical marijuana is pernmitted by many states for medical usage is depression, bipolar manic depression and suicidal ideation.

My vote is that your just an ignorant bigot by choice as many people are trying to educate you but you keep hanging on to your ignorance and bigotry.


----------



## growman09 (Jan 17, 2010)

dude you r a very angry person and quit trying to say i dont pay my bills or i am a wife beater or i beat my children. im not ignorant or a bigot just dont like or trust or even want to be around tweekers if your not a tweeker then why do you care and get so offended? Im not talking about you


----------



## fatman7574 (Jan 17, 2010)

Because I don't like bigots, especially a sick bigot like you. I have has friends from all walks of life but would never consider having a bigot like you as a freind or associate. Your the height of bigotry and can't even admit to it or even that it is wrong. Your not sick like a common addict your twisted. I am angry that your type exists on the streets. You need/deserve institutionalization more than addicts. You really ought to get mental health counseling dude. Really.

Wow, your really into denying having a wife and child beating problem. Is that a tender spot. You know what they say about people that are really defensive about such issues. It usually means they have done it or had to be prevented from doing it. Wow, does that mean besides being a drug addict your also guilty of being a domestic violence .

Maybe a minister. Churches don't fall down when a bigot walks in. Regardless, you should seek help dude.

Write back *AFTER* you get some help. Maybe try here for help: They ought to get a real kick out of your opinions bitcha. http://health.kosmix.com/topic/Narcotics_Anonymous_Hotline?p=hl&as=yhoo&ac=476


----------



## growman09 (Jan 17, 2010)

dude ur the one that needs help and you can quit personally attacking me because i have an opinion are you a tweeker is thet why you keep getting so defensive how old r u because you act about 15-16


----------



## fatman7574 (Jan 18, 2010)

growman09 said:


> dude ur the one that needs help and you can quit personally attacking me because i have an opinion are you a tweeker is thet why you keep getting so defensive how old r u because you act about 15-16


Get some help bigot. Your expressing bigotry not an opinion dude. For all that it matters I am from the old hippy days so I can say that I have tried likely every drug, natural and chemical. I have no problem in admitting that. I am also an addict. I have no problem admitting to that. However I have not done any meth or cocaine for over 20 years. I have no problem admitting to that either.


----------



## mr.red (Jan 18, 2010)

People people,

Why is anyone that smokes cannabis so angry? While I know people have their opinions and have every right to express them, this is (generally) a peaceful forum and to disrupt the vibe we have going on here is not cool.

Just light up and relax.


----------



## fatman7574 (Jan 18, 2010)

Opinions are fine, however expressions of bigotry are not fine. Period. Stoned or straight. Voiced bigotry is simply a whimpering cowards voicing hatred in a manner just a tad short of an actual hate crime. Period.


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Jan 18, 2010)

omg....lol


----------



## growman09 (Jan 18, 2010)

why is it bigotry for me to have my own opinion and dude it is so funny to see you get so angry like you said im just some stoner.So why does my opinoin make you so mad. I watched this drug destroy several friends and families lifves so like i said it is my opinion to not like it or tweekers i am not talking to you directly or am i calling you a tweeker so quit attacking me for having my own opinion. and dude listen to other people this is a peaceful forum and i am exprssing my opinion you may not agree but that is no reason to sit ther and call me names and accuse me of hate crimes that is very slanderous and not right.


----------



## growman09 (Jan 18, 2010)

And I agree with Mr. Red spark it and chill out dude.Goto anger management classes LOL


----------



## fatman7574 (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok dudee. You seek help for your bigotry issues and I will talk to a veteran's shrink about my distaste for bigots. 

One last word though dudee. Because of people with like bigotries such as you, in the U.S. no convicted drug felony for life is eligible for welfare, food stamps nor are they allowed to receive governemt housing subsidies under chapter 8 housing. ie can not live in housing projects. However, convicted rapists, murders, pedophiles and violent criminals with felony convictions are still eligible for those benefits. Sick people like you got those laws written. Are you happy now?


----------



## growman09 (Jan 18, 2010)

tellme why you think im a biggot ? Im not a tweeker not sayin ive never tried coke/meth or that im better then anyone i simply am voicing my opinion deal with it and quit posting slanderous comments about me or maybe keep doing it so the mods will kick you off this is usa if you cant handle people havivg thier own opimion then maybe this forum isnt for you anymore and you should move somewhere like Russia


----------



## fatman7574 (Jan 18, 2010)

growman09 said:


> tellme why you think im a biggot ? Im not a tweeker not sayin ive never tried coke/meth or that im better then anyone i simply am voicing my opinion deal with it and quit posting slanderous comments about me or maybe keep doing it so the mods will kick you off this is usa if you cant handle people havivg thier own opimion then maybe this forum isnt for you anymore and you should move somewhere like Russia


If the mods kick me off for disagreeing with your open expressions of bigotry then this site is not worth posting to. I have said nothing about you accept that you are a bigot. You made that perfectly clear. Like I said before expressions of bigotry are not opinions they are expressions of bigotry. You might as well also be a rat (informant) I am sure they are as well liked in a marijuana growers forum as a person who openly expresses bigotry.

Just a few quoted highlights:
"Imo your a twicker loser go some where else i wish the mods would report your ip address to the cops"

"tweekers imo are lower then scum because all they care about is that crap"

"TWEEKRS ARE LOWER THEN SCUM ALL THEY THINK ABOUT IS COKE AND ALL THEY WANT IS COKE AND THEY WILL DO ANYTHING TO GET IT" 


"tweekers in my book r any speed freak"

Dude you can't seem to even understand from one minute to the next who your calling a tweeker, the meth or the cocaine user. You do make it quite evident that you seem to favor informants and even want the mods to be informants. *Your so special.*

*I am through with this thread. You are now on my ignore list. Good day.*


----------



## growman09 (Jan 18, 2010)

dude idont even know what your talking about laws and crap like that you dont even make sense and all my comments you highlighted are me expressing my opinion read them again and please oh please dont put me on your ignore list LOL like i care about an angry person such as your self sorry that i have i differnt view then you and like i said i never meant anything personally to you i just want to get along with everyone i just simply posted my opinion may be harsh but my opinion and you and a couple posters started attacking me so i would say your the ones that have anger issues but if i angered you in any way i do apologize that you cant handle some one elses point of view good luck to you and your family see ya but before i go you never answered why you think i am such a biggot?


----------



## FireBud325 (Jan 18, 2010)

Alright children!!! calm down its ok! really! back to the coke growin and what not


----------



## mr.red (Jan 18, 2010)

Respect and chilling-ness need to come from both of you.

Anger doesn't lead to anything but more anger.

If one thinks another is a bigot that is there opinion and they are free to say so.

If one does not perceive oneself to be a bigot and is called one, they have the right to say so.

All I ask is that both of you calm down and show some respect, not only to each other, but to the rest of those on the forum as well.

All we need is love?


----------



## Herbman Dank (Jan 18, 2010)

Fatman gaveee him the Verb! hahahahaha
no but honestly, Fuck coke/crack and all the other hardcore drugs.
Put down the rolled up dollar and pick up a Fatty


----------



## fatman7574 (Jan 19, 2010)

mr.red said:


> All we need is love?


Tried to tell the Judge that at the divorce proceeding but he still awarded her 50%.


----------



## mr.red (Jan 19, 2010)

fatman7574 said:


> Tried to tell the Judge that at the divorce proceeding but he still awarded her 50%.


LOL!

ouch


----------



## tebor (Jan 19, 2010)

Herbman Dank said:


> Fatman gaveee him the Verb! hahahahaha
> no but honestly, Fuck coke/crack and all the other hardcore drugs.
> Put down the rolled up dollar and pick up a Fatty


some of the best times of my life have been on 'hardcore drugs'.
LSD,various 2c's,4-aco-dmt,DMT,mdma,mephedrone,mushrooms,coke,GHB, and others.

weed isn't fun to me.
It's like coffee or tobacco. just something to make my day flow smoother.


----------



## mr.red (Jan 19, 2010)

I have been meaning to try cocaine. Just have yet to find someone who has it that i trust.

I really love to chew those coca leaves though.

I almost always have a constant supply.

c:


----------



## zeyroc420 (Jan 19, 2010)

yea man u need alot of toxic chems to make that shit,its ashame you waste your time with that shit anyway.


----------



## tebor (Jan 19, 2010)

zeyroc420 said:


> yea man u need alot of toxic chems to make that shit,its ashame you waste your time with that shit anyway.


"a lot of toxic chemicals" are used to make the ingredients in all medications, prescribed and OTC.
Even some food and food ingredients are made with toxic chemicals.

Some would consider marijuana a waste of time as well.

Judge not lest ye be judged.


----------



## mr.red (Jan 19, 2010)

well besides all that

i'm actually thinking of starting some coca seeds this season

just need to make sure i can put together some soil the plants would enjoy


----------



## fatman7574 (Jan 19, 2010)

Cocaine is simple to extract as it is an alklaoid. An alkaloid is water soluble in an acid warer carrier and oil soluble in an alkaline water carrier. Takees an IQ of about 50 to carry out the extraction, clean it and leave it in either a water or oil soluble form. All you need is water, sodium hydroxide (draino), hydrochloric acid, salt and a little sulfuric acid. Base has no residuals attached, cocaine hydrochloride obviously has some hydrocloric gas used in its final preparation (made simply with salt and sulfuric acid) and usually it is used in excess. It can also be made in a final form as a sulfate salt.

A few thousand words would explain every thing in detail. It is really all quite simple, "once you collect the leaves."


----------



## southern homegrower (Jan 19, 2010)

southern homegrower said:


> A friend of mine told me that there are 2 types. Oil base and either based is this true or was he just talking shit


Fatman, thanks for answering my ?


----------



## fatman7574 (Jan 19, 2010)

Oil based is as I described above. It is simply the base cocaine as is made by smokers out of hydrochloride cocaine. It is what is created when a person chews coca laeves with a little wood ash. Wood ash contains lye. Lye is sodium hydroxide. Ether base is just cocaine dissolved in ether (starting fluid). Cocaine hydrochloride is made my leaving the base in an oil carrier and injecting hydrchloric gas. This turns the base into cocaine hydrochloride. The oil is simply poured through a funnel with filters. What remains on the filter is cocaine hydrochloride. Adding that to water and adding a hydroxide (draino) turns it back into base cocaine. With quality cocaine this is done several times to clean impurities from the cocaine. A chemist would just call the process A & B washes, meaning acid, base washes. A hydroxide is a base ie high oH. I could explain how adulterants are added that form up with the cocaine base in rocks, (crack cocaine) but I think that would be best for PM's.


----------



## potka (Jan 19, 2010)

FIENDS. coke's a nasty drug


----------



## fatman7574 (Jan 19, 2010)

*EVERY* drug is a nasty drug even POT, alcohol and cigarettes.


----------



## mr.red (Jan 19, 2010)

A drug is a drug is a drug.

Are some "better" for you than others? Yes.

Do some have negative side effects? Yes

Do the pros out weigh the cons cocaine or other drugs? That is for the individual to decide.


----------



## DubsFan (Jan 19, 2010)

If it's good blow I really like to party with it. Good blow doesn't make you tweak and coming down isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## TechnoDude (Jan 19, 2010)

The best idea I have ever seen in my entire life. Whose the genius that came up with this beautiful viral software idea? I'm going to start my own right now. 



GypsyBush said:


> Click here...


----------



## 420 swede (Jan 24, 2010)

try www.snortitup.org instead


----------



## fatman7574 (Jan 25, 2010)

mr.red said:


> A drug is a drug is a drug.
> 
> Are some "better" for you than others? Yes.
> 
> ...


Actually its up to the government.


----------



## 420 swede (Jan 25, 2010)

fatman7574 said:


> Actually its up to the government.


Who the hell gives a fuck about the goverment, its not like they weigh up their cons with pros rly.

as long as u dont hurt others, keep it on the down low and dont have shit for brains u won't have a problem with them and u dont have to bother about them at all other then the fact that it exists and is completely shit.

Fatman, as u stated in some thread earlier that AN was parasites (alltough u where completely wrong) the goverment lives on the population hand in hand with heartless fat cat corporations, bankers and the ppl working for the goverment allso owning business that can directly/indirectly make the most profits of fighting endless/pointless wars. War = loaning money from the world bank = basicly the root of the major shitstorm the world is in right now

So why?...when it comes down to it in real life speak about what the goverment think is whats real. The goverment only got allot of power thats all, doesnt mean it control individualistic opinions etc.

Its like jumping of a building just bcuz someone with "power" think its the right thing to do 

edit: oh and good job on screwing that healthcare reform yankies =) the world is overpopulated as it is anyway, right?


----------



## fatman7574 (Jan 25, 2010)

Blah sa, blah sa, blah.


----------



## Phenom420 (Jan 26, 2010)

I planted a Mexican once and all I got was the INS LMFAO


----------



## fatman7574 (Feb 1, 2010)

Sweden is what a second or a third world nation? It's in between Nowhere and UnFoundland I believe. I think the U.S. probably has more land under land fills than exist in Sweden. Hell, with out the U.S. Sweden and most of Europe would belong to either Germany or Russia. No gratitude, eh?


----------



## DubsFan (Feb 1, 2010)

UnFoundland!


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 1, 2010)

fatman7574 said:


> Sweden is what a second or a third world nation? It's in between Nowhere and UnFoundland I believe. I think the U.S. probably has more land under land fills than exist in Sweden. Hell, with out the U.S. Sweden and most of Europe would belong to either Germany or Russia. No gratitude, eh?


lol u got a point and you shore do no your shit about coke, but sweden a second/third world country i do hope thats a joke? its one of the cleanest most expensive places in the world.


----------



## fatman7574 (Feb 1, 2010)

I considered a visit until the out lawed prostitution. That is sorta like Amsterdam without pot. Why bother. They have a country polulation smaller than at least 8 states in the USA. Hell, Los Angeles is almost as big as Sweden in population. Don't really care for log throwing, rock lifting, Lutefisk or stocky women. My Great grand parents were 100% Swedish. They moved to the American Midwest and never looked back or went back. Brought every relative to the states within 10 years of their arrival here. That tells me a lot. Lousy weather. To cold and wet. Not true cold, just sissy cold. To northern to be warm, too southern to be really cold. Plenty wet though. Good Viking country as nobody would bother going up there to cahse them down after they pillaged and plundered. It is easy to see why most tourists are just from neighboring countries or the English. 

If I was to fly half way around the world I can sse no reason to make Sweden the destination. Don't care for Volvo, Absolut Vodka, Saab, the Nobel Prizes mean little any more and I definitely do not like ABBA. Not even ice skating or sking. Definitely not a drug decrimilization country. Socialized medicine. Wow I bet that draws top physicians. Not. I do not care for socialisism, Marxism or welfare states ideology. But thats just me. I'm just a mutt puppy American and I am proud to be a veteran for a country that fights for democracy not socializm. Last I heard U.S. citizenship is still the most sought citizenship in the world.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 1, 2010)

[youtube]qYS732zyYfU[/youtube]


----------



## fatman7574 (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, that is old. Older tham a large number of the forum readers likely. Cocaine came out in 1975 if I remember right. Right after he quit heroin and went head over heals into alcohol and coke.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 1, 2010)

fatman7574 said:


> 1975 if I remember right. Right after he quit heroin and went head over heals into alcohol and coke.


Good Times...


----------



## Shiela (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh...I didn't know you have to grow cocaine...I thought these are manufactured. lolz!!!!!


----------



## DubsFan (Feb 23, 2010)

Shiela said:


> Oh...I didn't know you have to grow cocaine...I thought these are manufactured. lolz!!!!!


It pretty much is manufactured...but there is nothing wrong with chewing on some coca leaves dude.

My father in law worked throughout the Amazon...from Peru to Brazil. He said dudes would chew on the leaves all the time. They ate every other day or so. The coca gives them energy and controls their hunger.

These dudes also walked in flip flops for many weeks at a time in the Amazon. We would all fucking die dude.


----------



## d.s.m. (Feb 23, 2010)

DubsFan said:


> It pretty much is manufactured...but there is nothing wrong with chewing on some coca leaves dude.
> 
> My father in law worked throughout the Amazon...from Peru to Brazil. He said dudes would chew on the leaves all the time. They ate every other day or so. The coca gives them energy and controls their hunger.


Yeah, but have you ever seen their smiles? They are lucky if they have two or three teeth.


----------



## DubsFan (Feb 23, 2010)

d.s.m. said:


> Yeah, but have you ever seen their smiles? They are lucky if they have two or three teeth.


Like the Brits? Oh wait, they have teeth, just really bad teeth 

These guys were so poor I'm sure all of them had bad teeth anyway. Might as well chew (sort of)on some coca.


----------



## donaldbeckon (Sep 2, 2010)

Cocaine plantations are generally established on the drainage moderate wet and dry climate all year round. And the composition of the soil is neutral, not acidic or alkaline. This year I am also planning to have cocaine plantation.


----------



## okayimreloaded (Sep 2, 2010)

you would need alot of land for that my friend you need like a thousand pounds of leaves to be able to produce a kilo of coke. so basically for u to get a gram of coke you need to produce a pound of leaves. not worth it just grow some weed. you grow it, dry it, then smoke it no need for ether and acetone and all that other shit they put in coke.


----------



## schwa (Sep 2, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=growing+coca+plantsClick here...


 
thats insane


----------



## WickedPagan (Sep 2, 2010)

Opium and cannabis is very delightful.


----------



## kricket53 (Sep 4, 2010)

this is a bad idea.


----------



## noah1142 (Sep 4, 2010)

kricket53 said:


> this is a bad idea.


You got that right!


----------



## mrgreenlungz (Sep 4, 2010)

*This is what happens when you go yo a marijuana forum and ask about cocaine. 700 experts whom all of which are right.*


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Sep 4, 2010)

smppro said:


> Just pick up some cocaine plants from home depot and start growin.


hahahahah that be some shit... going to home depot.. askin "excuse me where are your cocaine plants at??"


----------



## domp1234 (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice Grow, Any Tips Please http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hU_KltfhPs


----------



## Eric D (Oct 30, 2017)

growman09 said:


> and i didnt say anyone who uses coke i said TWEEKERS which like a alcoholic refers to someone who uses it out of control. I stand buy my opinion TWEEKRS ARE LOWER THEN SCUM ALL THEY THINK ABOUT IS COKE AND ALL THEY WANT IS COKE AND THEY WILL DO ANYTHING TO GET IT


No doubt. Tweekers (abusers) give everyone who uses any sort of drug (even weed) a bad name. The behavior exhibited by folks who steal from their FAMILY to get high ruin things for recreational users


----------



## kingtitan (Oct 30, 2017)

Eric D said:


> No doubt. Tweekers (abusers) give everyone who uses any sort of drug (even weed) a bad name. The behavior exhibited by folks who steal from their FAMILY to get high ruin things for recreational users


That's it. Raise the dead, its Halloween.


----------



## cindysid (Oct 30, 2017)

I tried to grow some coca plants and it was an absolute failure. I was using my cannabis soil, and it was all wrong for them. I would love to know the secret....as long as we're raising the dead!


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 31, 2017)

https://www.andeanleaves.com/product/coca-leaves/


----------



## Fringefarm (May 7, 2019)

Growing coca is only practical for chewing or making tea on a (personal use) basis. 

Coca seeds need to be planted right away and can take 4 weeks to germinate. Easy to grow in pots and indoors. As of today coca seeds are available on eBay, fresh from Hawaii.


----------



## Fringefarm (May 7, 2019)

Coca seeds are on eBay!


----------



## RealGeezalio93 (Jul 8, 2019)

tebor said:


> 2 hypocrites in a row.
> 
> its called freedom of speech.
> If you dont like it, go to China.
> ...








YYYOOOOOOOOO!!!!


WHO THE FUCK SAID THAT ABOUT THE IP ADDRESS??? THATS A SCARY MEMBER TO HAVE HERE ON ROLL IT UP... PLEASE HAVE THE ADMINASTRAVIVE PEOPLE DELETE/BAN THAT PERSON.


FUCK A SNITCH ThEY NEED TO BE DECAPITATED.


HOW ARE YOU ON A WEED SITE WITH THAT FUCK ASS MENTALITY. GROSS, DISCUSTING. SHAME.

SEEMS LIKE THE PUSSIES THAT STARTED GETTING INTO CANNABIS ONCE IT WAS LEGAL. 

I HATE Y'ALL WITH A PASSION.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jul 8, 2019)

DubsFan said:


> If it's good blow I really like to party with it. Good blow doesn't make you tweak and coming down isn't that big of a deal.


You can just add a little crystal to it and theres no comedown off coke.


----------



## RoachRache (Jun 4, 2021)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> to make enough to make it worthwhile you'd need a field, but the seeds are easy enough to get


How??? I want to chew them


----------



## RoachRache (Jun 4, 2021)

NOWitall said:


> like i said theres alot of members of the coca family, with a broad range of alkaloid contents and growth conditions.
> and the ratio you have, puts the dry leaf content at around 0.0033%. which would put it at some of the lowest alkaloid containing coca being grown.
> 
> and the reason it isnt grown in large patches all over is cuz Columbians dont like competition. if you dig deep enough online you can buy coca seeds there was a site called sacredplants i think that had some.
> ...


What would be your advise for someone in Pa who just wanted to see if they could "green thumb"" it enough to grow a cocoa plant. Along with knowing if I grow it I can chew on a leaf like tobacco. <-that is true rite??


----------

